# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Temporada de huracanes y ciclones 2011

## Luján

A falta de casi 8 semanas para el inicio, ya existen previsiones de actividad para las temporadas de huracanes del Atlántico Norte y del Pacífico.

Los respectivos enlaces a los artículos de la wikipedia:

Atlántico Norte: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tempora...1ntico_de_2011
Pacífico: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tempora...ADfico_de_2011

Las predicciones:

Atlántico Norte:
*Fuente* / *Fecha* / *Tormentas nombradas* / *Huracanes* / *Huracanes mayores**
CSU* *Promedio (19502000)*[1] 9,6 5,9 2,3
*TSR* *6 de diciembre de 2010* 11-20 5-11 2-6
*CSU* *8 de diciembre de 2010* 17 9 5
_
Récord de actividad alta_ 28 15 8
_Récord de actividad baja_ 4 2 0


Les seguiremos la pista.

----------


## REEGE

La pista de todos ellos seguro que la vemos en Embalses.net ya que entre tú, embalses al 100%, F.Lázaro... etc... no se os escapará ningún detalle...
Ni a nosotros seguirlo... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Un saludo y mantenernos al loro!!!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

No hace mucho tuvimos la posible 1ª, creo la tuvimos por aquí :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: .
A ver si se deja ver alguna más :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

Expertos en meteorología y huracanes auguran que *el año 2011 será más intenso que la media desde 1950*. Cinco grandes huracanes podrían azotar con mucha fuerza el océano atlántico durante este año. La temporada de huracanes comienza el 1 de junio y finaliza el 30 de noviembre, por lo que sí están planeando aprovechar alguna de las múltiples ofertas de vuelos para viajar a Cuba, República Dominicana, México o zonas de la costa este de EEUU deben informarse muy bien antes de la previsión meteorológica.

Estos fenómenos alcanza su punto más alto de intensidad durante la segunda quincena de agosto y la primera de septiembre. *La probabilidad de que un gran huracán alcance la costa de EEUU es del 72 por ciento mientras que en el Caribe en un 61 por ciento*. El experto en huracanes William Gray ha declarado que es imposible saber qué rutas van a seguir y la intensidad de cada uno de ellos, pero sí es posible determinar la probabilidad de impacto según la zona en la que se encuentre. En ésta página web se pueden consultar los datos de probabilidad para 205 condados de Estados Unidos y 32 países o islas del Caribe y Centroamérica.

Durante el año 2010 se batieron récords históricos ya que nunca se habían formado tan pocos fenómenos, que ascendieron a 67, la cifra más baja desde 1970, cuando se inició la observación por satélite. La media de los últimos 40 años es de unas 92 tormentas tropicales.

Fuente: http://www.faunatura.com/la-temporad...uy-activa.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Los *expertos en meteorología de la Universidad del Estado de Colorado* aseguraron que la temporada de huracanes en el Atlántico será en el 2011 más activa que lo normal, y que posiblemente se formen *16 tormentas tropicales, 9 de las cuales se convertirían en huracanes, y 5 de ellos con gran poder destructivo*

Phil Klotzbach, experto en pronóstico de huracanes dijo que *"Esperamos que una alta temperatura tropical en la superficie oceánica del Atlántico combinada con temperaturas tropicales neutrales en el Pacífico contribuyan para un activa temporada de huracanes"*.

Los expertos de esa Universidad pronostican que *en el 2011 la actividad ciclónica estará un 175 por ciento por encima de lo normal*. 

La alta actividad ciclónica pronosticada este año se debe a la presencia del fenómeno climatológico conocido como *"La Niña"* en el Pacífico, que incide en una baja de la temperatura de las aguas en ese océano y una mayor temperatura en el Atlántico, además de condiciones atmosféricas globales, señala el estudio.

*"Desde 1995 estamos en un período que favorece el fortalecimiento de los huracanes en la Cuenca Atlántica, y se espera que esto continúe por los próximos 10 o 15 años"*, dijo por su parte el científico William Gray, del equipo de expertos en ciclones tropicales de la CSU.

Salvo la muy destructiva temporada de huracanes de 2004-2005, los residentes de las costas de Estados Unidos no han tenido que afrontar grandes impactos de huracanes desde 1999. 

"Este período reciente en el que 9 de los 11 años no hubo eventos de grandes huracanes no se espera que continúe", advirtió Gray. 

Los científicos recomendaron a las poblaciones costeras que estén preparadas "más allá de que la temporada sea más o menos activa".

El estudio indica que las probabilidades de que un huracán mayor, con vientos por encima de los 178 km/h, alcance las costas de Estados Unidos son este año de un 72 por ciento, muy por encima del 52 por ciento en promedio.

En tanto, existe un 61 por ciento de probabilidades que un huracán mayor impacte en el Caribe, según los expertos.

Fuente: http://www.miamidiario.com/locales/t...uracanes-/5810

----------


## ben-amar Jr

pero, esos huracanes pueden venir para acá ¿verdad? hasta luego :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> pero esos huracanes pueden venir para acá verdad hasta luego


Bueno, si tenemos esa suerte...
No sería la primera vez. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> pero esos huracanes pueden venir para acá verdad hasta luego


Alguno ha venido.

No hace mucho, se pasó por Las Canarias los restos de uno. La tormenta tropical Delta.

----------


## ben-amar

> pero, esos huracanes pueden venir para acá ¿verdad? hasta luego


El huracan te va a pillar como la proxima vez no escribas correctamente  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Los meteorólogos ponen a punto los aviones "cazahuracanes"

Miami (EEUU), 10 may (EFE).- El Centro Nacional de Huracanes (CNH) de Estados Unidos ha puesto a punto los aviones "cazahuracanes", en una campaña de preparación ante el comienzo el 1 de junio de la nueva temporada de ciclones.

La preparación incluye una campaña de información pública para alertar a la población de la costa este de los peligros de la temporada de huracanes, después de que el año pasado fuese muy activa aunque ningún ciclón afectó a Estados Unidos.

Lo más llamativo de la campaña es la presentación de los aviones "cazahuracanes" que son capaces de adentrarse en un ciclón con el objetivo de obtener todo tipo de información.

El avión cuenta con varios radares: uno en la punta, otro en la parte inferior y dos en la zona trasera. El modelo que se exhibió en Miami fue construido en 1974 y se ha adentrado en casi un centenar de huracanes de 33 países diferentes.

Pablo Santos, responsable del Servicio Nacional de Meteorología en Miami, explicó que "estos aviones son sometidos a mantenimientos muy exhaustivos ya que afrontan situaciones meteorológicas extremas".

"Son aviones muy bien construidos y pueden durar décadas. De hecho, el modelo que se presenta aquí se construyó hace 37 años", agregó Santos.

Robert Molleda, meteorólogo del Servicio Nacional de Meteorología (NOAA) en Miami, afirmó que "gracias al mecanismo de estas aeronaves los técnicos pueden recibir información sobre la velocidad de los vientos, la humedad o la presión del huracán".

Santos destacó que los mejores datos que se obtienen de los huracanes provienen de este tipo de aviones.

"Sin estos aviones, no seríamos capaces de determinar con exactitud la precisión y la estructura de estos fenómenos meteorológicos", añadió.

Bill Olney, técnico de electrónica de NOAA, explicó el funcionamiento de las operación en el momento de penetrar el ojo del huracán.

"Tenemos un punto que los científicos quieren que investiguemos. Para llegar a él tenemos que volar perpendicular al viento, a 210 nudos (389 kilómetros por hora), y en forma de número 4 o trébol", afirmó el técnico de NOAA.

Era un huracán que tomó fuerza muy rápidamente. No teníamos ni idea de que pudiera intensificarse tanto en tan poco tiempo. En poco tiempo pasó de categoría 1 a 3 y nos golpeó muy fuerte cuando penetramos el ojo del huracán", señaló.

Actualmente, Estados Unidos cuenta con doce aviones de este tipo: dos son propiedad de NOAA, mientras que el resto pertenecen a la Fuerza Aérea de Estados Unidos.

Los primeros pronósticos sobre la temporada de huracanes de este año, que comienza el 1 de junio y termina el 30 de noviembre, indican que puede ser un poco más activa de lo normal, con lo que las poblaciones del Caribe y la costa este de Estados Unidos deben tomar ya las precauciones adecuadas.

Amy Godsey, meteoróloga del equipo de respuesta de emergencias de Florida, explicó que "es muy importante que las familias tengan un plan preparado por si se presenta un tornado o huracán".

Según Godsey, los residentes de las zonas costeras deben alejarse de la playa y refugiarse en zonas interiores, en casa de familiares o en los albergues.

La temporada de huracanes del Atlántico del pasado año pasó a la historia como una de las más activas con la formación de 12 ciclones y 19 tormentas, pero también como una de las menos destructivas.

A diferencia de la temporada de 2009, en 2010 se registraron cuatro huracanes de categoría cuatro en la escala de intensidad Saffir-Simpson, de un máximo de cinco, con vientos superiores a los 210 kilómetros por hora.

La temporada del año pasado destacó por ser la tercera más activa y la segunda con mayor cifra de huracanes, sólo eclipsada por los 15 huracanes que se contabilizaron en 2005, según datos del CNH. EFE

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ey! Nos hemos comido un pedazo de Tifón que ha afectado al Pacífico oriental, que ha llegado a ser de categoría 5, y que ahora se encuentra frente a las costas de Japón y es una Depresión tropical. Pero se espera que vuelva a mar abierto y vuelva a subir a Tormenta tropical.

----------


## Luján

De hecho yo la vi hace ya unos días, pero la nombraban como depresión subtropical, así que no le presté atención.  :Embarrassment: 


Actualmente, el centro de tifones de japón no indica ningún tifon ni tormenta tropical: http://www.jma.go.jp/en/typh/
Ni severe.worldweather.org (WMO) registra ninguno.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Supongo que al ser depresión tropical, haya pasado a ser una borras un poco profunda, y nada más. No se saldrá de la normalidad y lo dejarán así. Para qué quieren más...

Por cierto las imágenes y la info la he sacado de aquí :Stick Out Tongue: :

www.wunderground.com

----------


## embalses al 100%

Parece que ya mismo vamos a estrenar la temporada en el Atlántico Norte:

Pacífico E:




Atlántico:

----------


## Luján

En el Atlántico ya han estado pasando episodios del 10% de probabilidad desde principios de mes.

----------


## REEGE

Primera depresión tropical frente a las costas del Pacífico mexicano. 
México, 8 jun (EFE).- La primera depresión tropical de la temporada de huracanes de este año se formó hoy frente a las costas del Pacífico mexicano, informó el Servicio Meteorológico Nacional (SMN).

La depresión tropical número uno se localizó a las 16.00 hora local (22.00 GMT) a 580 kilómetros al sur de Acapulco, estado de Guerrero, y se desplaza hacia el oeste-noroeste a 6 kilómetros por hora, con vientos máximos sostenidos de 55 kilómetros por hora y rachas de 75 kilómetros.

Las autoridades mexicanas prevén que en la temporada de huracanes de este año se formarán 17 ciclones tropicales en cada uno de los océanos Pacífico y Atlántico, de los cuales unos 14 podrían impactar a México en sus diferentes escalas (depresión, tormenta tropical o huracán). EFE

----------


## Luján

> Primera depresión tropical frente a las costas del Pacífico mexicano. 
> México, 8 jun (EFE).- La primera depresión tropical de la temporada de huracanes de este año se formó hoy frente a las costas del Pacífico mexicano, informó el Servicio Meteorológico Nacional (SMN).
> 
> La depresión tropical número uno se localizó a las 16.00 hora local (22.00 GMT) a 580 kilómetros al sur de Acapulco, estado de Guerrero, y se desplaza hacia el oeste-noroeste a 6 kilómetros por hora, con vientos máximos sostenidos de 55 kilómetros por hora y rachas de 75 kilómetros.
> 
> Las autoridades mexicanas prevén que en la temporada de huracanes de este año se formarán 17 ciclones tropicales en cada uno de los océanos Pacífico y Atlántico, de los cuales unos 14 podrían impactar a México en sus diferentes escalas (depresión, tormenta tropical o huracán). EFE


Pues el primer niñito de la temporada ya es huracán y tiene nombre: Adrian.


Fuente de los datos e imágenes: NHC, NOAA
Categoría 1, intensificándose, desplazándose hacia el NW a 8 mph con vientos sostenidos de hasta 80 nudos y presión mínima central de 987 hPa.

Se espera que alcance, al menos, categoría 3.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, pues Adrian ha crecido rápidamente. Ya es categoría 4. Primera tormenta tropical numerada, primera nombrada, primer huracán y primer huracán mayor.

Telita con el crío este.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Datos, como siempre, del NHC de la NOAA: 

Adrian, Categoría 4,
Location: 15.0°N 106.5°W
Max sustained: 140 mph
Moving: WNW at 9 mph
Min pressure: 946 mb

Previsión de desplazamiento e intensidad:

----------


## Luján

Imágenes de Adrian, de hace 2 días. Fuente: MODIS, NASA



Con tamaño de pixels 250m: http://modis.gsfc.nasa.gov/gallery/i...02011_250m.jpg

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ains, que bonito que eres, aunque parezcas más una borrascas que un Huracán.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Nuestro Adrian ha pasado ya a Tormenta tropical, y pronto se disipará. Y parece la calma vuelve a los océanos.

----------


## REEGE

"Beatriz" se convierte en huracán frente a las costas del Pacífico mexicano.

México, 20 jun (EFE).- El meteoro "Beatriz" se convirtió hoy en el segundo huracán de la actual temporada en el Pacífico, frente a las costas mexicanas, informó el Servicio Meteorológico Nacional (SMN).

"Beatriz" alcanzó vientos máximos de 120 kilómetros por hora, con lo que llegó a la categoría uno de huracanes en la escala Saffir Simpson, que va hasta cinco.

Se localizó a las 22.00 hora local (03.00 GMT del martes) a 140 kilómetros al sureste de Manzanillo (Colima) y a 40 kilómetros al sur de Punta Santelmo (Michoacán).

Peligrosidad fuerte

El SMN clasifica el índice de peligrosidad de "Beatriz" como "fuerte" y ha declarado zona de alerta desde Tecpan de Galeana (Guerrero) hasta Cabo Corrientes (Jalisco).

Se desplaza hacia el nor-noroeste a 19 kilómetros por hora, por lo que se prevé que aunque estará cerca de la costa su trayectoria se irá abriendo hacia el mar, dijo una fuente del SMN.

Este meteoro apareció en el Pacífico el domingo como tormenta tropical y se ha intensificado en las últimas horas hasta que la noche de este lunes alcanzó la categoría uno de huracanes.

Por la presencia de este meteoro el Sistema Nacional de Protección Civil realizó hoy una reunión para dar atención al desarrollo de "Beatriz".

Además recomendó restringir en el área de afectación todo tipo de navegación aérea y marítima e informar sobre la prohibición de las actividades acuáticas recreativas en el mar y zona de playas.

Recomendaciones de seguridad

Pidió extremar precauciones al tránsito de vehículos en carreteras principales y caminos rurales en las zonas afectadas por inundaciones.

En tanto, el Ejército destacó a 155 militares en los barrios Llano Largo, Punta Diamante y Progreso, en el municipio de Acapulco, estado de Guerrero, afectados por inundaciones a causa de "Beatriz".

Los militares "se encuentran empeñados en atender esta emergencia" y apoyan a autoridades municipales para reducir las inundaciones en calles y avenidas.

La primera tormenta de la actual temporada en el Pacífico, "Adrián", evolucionó a huracán categoría cuatro hasta que se disipó hace nueve días sin causar afectaciones graves en territorio mexicano.

Las autoridades mexicanas prevén que en la temporada de huracanes de este año se formarán 17 ciclones tropicales en cada uno de los océanos Pacífico y Atlántico, de los cuales unos 14 podrían impactar a México en sus diferentes escalas (depresión, tormenta tropical o huracán). EFE

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues este ha durado poco, se ha disipado...
Nos lo hemos tragado con papas :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## REEGE

*La tormenta "Arlene" deja un muerto y lluvias torrenciales en México.* 

México, 1 jul (EFE).- Un hombre murió hoy en la ciudad de Tampico electrocutado por un cable derribado por la tormenta "Arlene" que este jueves se adentró en territorio mexicano causando lluvias de intensas a torrenciales en los estados de Tamaulipas, Veracruz, San Luis Potosí, Puebla e Hidalgo.

TAMPICO (MÉXICO), 30/06/2011.- Vista de las inundaciones en la ciudad de Tampico del estado mexicano de Tamaulipas hoy, jueves 30 de junio de 2011, tras el paso de la tormenta tropical "Arlene" por el este del México. Un hombre murió hoy en la ciudad de Tampico electrocutado por un cable derribado por "Arlene" después de que se adentró a territorio mexicano como tormenta tropical, condición que cambió más tarde al debilitarse a depresión. El paso de "Arlene" esta mañana como tormenta tropical ocasionó lluvias de intensas a torrenciales en los estados de Tamaulipas, Veracruz, San Luis Potosí, Puebla e Hidalgo.

La Cruz Roja informó que un hombre de 54 años murió al tocar un cable de alta tensión derribado por la tormenta en la ciudad de Tampico (Tamaulipas).

A las 16.00 hora local (21.00 GMT) el centro de la tormenta se encontraba en los límites de los estados de Veracruz, Hidalgo y San Luis Potosí, con un índice de peligrosidad "fuerte".

La tormenta, con vientos máximos de 65 kilómetros por hora, se desplaza hacia el oeste suroeste a 11 kilómetros por hora, indicó el Servicio Meteorológico Nacional (SMN).

En alerta máxima (roja) se encuentran los estados de Veracruz (este), San Luis Potosí (centro) y Tamaulipas (noreste), de acuerdo al Centro Nacional de Prevención de Desastres (Cenapred).

En alerta "naranja" están Hidalgo y Puebla, en "amarilla" Guanajuato y Querétaro, todos en el centro del país.

Otros ocho estados tienen alertas "verde" y "azul", que son preventivas.

El Centro Nacional de Huracanes (CNH), con sede en Miami, informó en su boletín de las 21.00 GMT de hoy que "Arlene" perderá intensidad en las próximas horas, pero continuará arrojando fuertes lluvias que podrían causar peligrosas inundaciones repentinas y deslizamientos de tierra.

"Se espera que se debilite a depresión tropical", señaló el CNH.

La temporada de huracanes en el Atlántico comenzó el 1 de junio y finaliza el próximo 30 de noviembre.

Las autoridades mexicanas prevén que en la temporada de huracanes de este año se formen diecisiete ciclones tropicales en cada uno de los océanos Pacífico y Atlántico, de los cuales unos catorce podrían impactar a México como depresión, tormenta tropical o huracán.EFE

Fuente:efeverde.com

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, pues de momento está la cosa tranquilita.

Ningún rastro de actividad ciclónica en ninguno de los océanos. Tan sólo hay un área al sur de México y Guatemala que podría salir algo de ahí, pero de momento, no se espera que salga nada en las próximas 48 horas, con una probabilidad de 0. También, en la zona de Puerto Rico, parece que el ambiente está un poquillo cargado, pero de momento, no hay nada.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Tenemos una zona de 70% de posibilidades de formación al SW de las costas Mexicanas. Con cambios en las próximas 24-48H. Estaremos pendientes.

----------


## F. Lázaro

En el golfo de México, el ambiente también anda cargado.

Veremos a ver si de ahí no sale algún bicho, porque desde luego, alimento, tiene... de momento, sólo aparece con un 10% de probabilidad.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues de aquí va a salir uno ya.

----------


## F. Lázaro

De momento como depresión tropical, con una presión central de 1004 mb, con vientos sostenidos de 55 km/h, desplazándose hacia el O-NO a una velocidad de 22 km/h.

Según la tabla de probabilidad pasará a tormenta tropical en las próximas horas. Desde luego, alimento tiene para poder irse más allá de una tormenta tropical, aunque por su trayectoria, mar adentro, no tiene pinta de que vaya a salir de ahí un engendro.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ya es tormenta tropical. Aunque lo más probable parece eso, que se quede en tormenta tropical. Aunque parece que como mucho en 24H, tiene alguna probabilidad de convertirse en Huracán Cat.1. A por cierto se llama CALVIN.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, pues ya tenemos al amigo Calvin trepando en la escala EHSS.

Ahora mismo, está como huracán de 1ª Cat, con una presión mínima central de 984 mb, vientos máximos sostenidos de 130 Km/h y desplazándose hacia el O-NO a unos 20 Km/h.

De momento, no tiene una figura esbelta propia de estos bichos. A ver si con las horas, al mejor se deja ver un poco más definido.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, pues el amigo Calvin, después de ponerse a trepar por la escala EHSS, se ha caído de ella y se ha pegado un buen trompazo hasta abajo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Su presión mínima central ha ascendido hasta los 1005 mb, y sus máximos vientos sostenidos han descendido hasta los 55 km/h, por lo que todo parece indicar, según los modelos, que acabará por disiparse en los próximos días.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Bueno, pues el amigo Calvin, después de ponerse a trepar por la escala EHSS, se ha caído de ella y se ha pegado un buen trompazo hasta abajo 
> 
> Su presión mínima central ha ascendido hasta los 1005 mb, y sus máximos vientos sostenidos han descendido hasta los 55 km/h, por lo que todo parece indicar, según los modelos, que acabará por disiparse en los próximos días.


Pues sí.
Ya ha vuelto todo a la normalidad, no hay ni el más mínimo indicio de actividad, está la cosa tranquila.

----------


## F. Lázaro

En esta ocasión, nos vamos al Pacífico Oeste.



Y parece ser... que tiene ganas de mambo:



La Agencia Meteorológica Japonesa va más allá y nos pronostica que va a ser un buen bicho para el viernes:




> <Forecast for 15/18 UTC>
> 
> Intensity..................................*Very Strong*
> Central pressure........................*940hPa*
> Maximum wind speed 
> near the center.........................*45m/s(85kt)*
> Maximum wind gust speed...........*60m/s(120kt)*
> Radius of probability circle...........*390km(210NM)*
> Storm warning area....................*Wide 650km(350NM)*


Esperaremos pues e iremos haciendo el seguimiento a este bicho, a ver qué sucede.

Fuentes: 

http://www.wunderground.com
http://www.jma.go.jp/en/typh/1106.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno... de momento, Ma-On sigue como tormenta tropical, pero las previsiones siguen otorgándole a Ma-On cada vez más fuerza:



Y el modelo de trayectoria, no es muy halagüeño, directo hacia Japón...



En fin. Tendremos que esperar a que pasen las horas y ver a qué evoluciona y qué rumbo coge.

----------


## embalses al 100%

De moemento sigue Tormenta Tropical, pero con tanto océano por delante no tardará en ser un Hurácán, y puede que llegue a Huracán mayor.



Fijaos en esta tabla, como suben los vientos:
Date	Time	Lat	Lon	Wind (mph)	Pressure	Storm Type
07/11	12 GMT	18.10	157.30	35	Unknown	 Tropical Depression
07/11	18 GMT	18.70	155.50	35	Unknown	 Tropical Depression
07/12	0 GMT	18.50	155.10	35	Unknown	 Tropical Depression
07/12	6 GMT	18.70	155.50	40	Unknown	 Tropical Storm
07/12	12 GMT	18.90	154.40	40	Unknown	 Tropical Storm
07/12	18 GMT	19.10	153.60	45	Unknown	 Tropical Storm
07/13	0 GMT	19.60	152.80	60	Unknown	 Tropical Storm

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ma-on, ya es Tifón de Cat. 1, poniendo patas arriba al Pacífico oeste, *a la espera de que siga fortaleciéndose y aumente su intensidad hasta convertirse en un auténtico monstruo de Cat. 5 según la última actualización*.

Las predicciones de la JMA son tremendas...

Imagen satélite - Fuente: www.wunderground.com


Imagen del canal visible MTSAT- Fuente: www.nhc.noaa.gov



Imagen infrarroja MTSAT - Fuente: www.nhc.noaa.gov


En cuanto a las previsiones... todo indica que *Ma-on se convertirá en un "engendro"*. El siguiente mapa de predicción de la trayectoria de Ma-on, no deja lugar a dudas: El sur de Japón ya puede ir preparándose para el posible impacto de este monstruo contra sus costas

Fuente: www.wunderground.com


En cuanto a los datos que ofrece la Agencia Meteorológica Japonesa, son realmente impresionantes  :EEK!: 




> http://www.jma.go.jp/en/typh/1106.html
> 
> *<Analyses at 13/21 UTC>*
> 
> Intensity..................................*Strong*
> Central pressure........................*965hPa*
> Maximum wind speed
> near the center.........................*35m/s(70kt)-----130 Km/h*
> Maximum wind gust speed...........*60m/s(120kt)----220 Km/h*
> ...


Por lo que... vamos a tener un fin de semana movidito.

Esperemos que, en caso de que llegue a impactar contra las costas japonesas, que es hacia donde todo indica, lo haga con la menor intensidad posible.

----------


## Luján

Al menos la predicción dice que llegará a Japón con Categoría 3, no 5.

Algo es algo.

Pobres japoneses. Tendrán que empezar a pensar en mover su isla a otras latitudes. (28ºN no está nada mal  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo creo que para casos extremos como este debería existir un Cat.6.
Señores ya tiene Cat.2:



Posible trayectoria:


Historial:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ya es todo un monstruo de Cat.4
Y justo al sur de él, se acaba de crear otra depresión tropical que dirige hacia el norte. Parece que está la cosa calentita(literalmente):
Aquí os dejo cosas de Ma-On:
07/13	12 GMT	19.80	150.30	75	Unknown	 Category 107/13	18 GMT	19.90	148.60	90	Unknown	 Category 107/14	0 GMT	20.10	147.00	105	Unknown	 Category 207/14	6 GMT	20.10	146.20	105	Unknown	 Category 207/14	12 GMT	20.20	145.10	110	Unknown	 Category 207/14	18 GMT	20.30	143.70	115	Unknown	 Category 307/15	0 GMT	20.40	142.50	125	Unknown	 Category 307/15	6 GMT	20.60	141.40	135	Unknown	 Category 4





Fijaos en esta espectacular imágen del satélite, en la que se ven los dos Y como Tokage siga creciendo y siga la trayectoria que se predice, se va a ver una imágen realmente bonita:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, el monstruo, sigue su camino hacia Japón cada vez con más fuerza.

Parece ser, que tiene ganas de impactar con fuerza contra Japón, y una vez llegado a sus costas, virar rumbo directo hacia Tokio todavía con Cat. 3 y con vientos cercanos a los 200 Km/h según el último modelo existente.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias por mantenernos informados y por lo que decís... *habrá que tener mucho cuidado con él...*Éste 2011... todos los palos para Japón!!!
Un saludo chaval.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Creo que esa depresión tropical nueva, ha pasado a nueva vida, y se ha convertido en un brazo de Ma-On.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Gracias por mantenernos informados y por lo que decís... *habrá que tener mucho cuidado con él...*Éste 2011... todos los palos para Japón!!!
> Un saludo chaval.


Desde luego, el suroeste de Japón, lo va a recibir con mucha fuerza  :Frown:

----------


## Luján

> Creo que esa depresión tropical nueva, ha pasado a nueva vida, y se ha convertido en un brazo de Ma-On.



Eso estaba claro.

La influencia de un bicho como Ma-On es muy amplia, y no puede haber dos bichos grandes tan cerca uno de otro.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Así se ve este bicho desde el espacio. Con las antenas del HAARP, también controlo los satélites(a través de google, para que no me pillén), y puedo moverlos, a más zoom, ahora menos ahora para acá ahora para allá... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Luján

A las Marianas les ha pegado fuerte.

Seguro que se han removido hasta las aguas del fondo de la fosa.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> A las Marianas les ha pegado fuerte.
> 
> Seguro que se han removido hasta las aguas del fondo de la fosa.


Tan pa abajo, no creo, pero a los volcanes, seguro que se les ha quitado las ganas de erupcionar por un tiempo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Creo que esa depresión tropical nueva, ha pasado a nueva vida, y se ha convertido en un brazo de Ma-On.


Estaba cantado que esa depresión tropical, Ma-on la iba a fagocitar como si fuese un caramelito  :Big Grin: 




> Así se ve este bicho desde el espacio. Con las antenas del HAARP, también controlo los satélites(a través de google, para que no me pillén), y puedo moverlos, a más zoom, ahora menos ahora para acá ahora para allá....


Pues a ver si puedes cerrar un poco más el radio de la trayectoria para gire más y toque a Japón de refilón, porque la trayectoria que lleva el niño es cualquier cosa, madre mía  :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Pues a ver si puedes cerrar un poco más el radio de la trayectoria para gire más y toque a Japón de refilón, porque la trayectoria que lleva el niño es cualquier cosa, madre mía


A ver si puedo hacer algo, pero no creo.. :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Wink: 
Todo indica que lo tocará por el sur, y va a hacer como si reboterá y volverá al océano inmediatamente con dirección W. Otra imágen del satélite. Ahora se le ve el ojo.

----------


## ben-amar Jr

vosotros decís que ien las impactará contra las costas de Japón pero las trayectorias dicen que se qudará muy cerca de las costas Japonesas :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: .
un saludo

----------


## Luján

> vosotros decís que ien las impactará contra las costas de Japón pero las trayectorias dicen que se qudará muy cerca de las costas Japonesas.
> un saludo


Esta es la trayectoria que da el servicio meteorológico japonés para 5 días:



Como bien dice en la parte de abajo, el círculo punteado es la zona en la que estará el ojo del huracán en ese momento, con un 70% de probabilidad de acierto.

Como verás, existe un alta probabilidad de que el centro pase justo por encima de la Isla Mayor. No obstante, con ese tamaño, aunque pase por la línea punteada, su influencia se sentirá en todo Japón y más allá.

----------


## ben-amar Jr

ah es que no había tenido en cuenta la emvergadura del huracán :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vamos, si ya el ojo tocara tierra sería la destrucción dentro de la destrucción...
Si os fijais el brazo de la derecha, es con el que probablemente entre. Ese brazo es esa DT, que decían que se había creado cerca. Todo apunta que llegará en Cat.3

----------


## Luján

Al final parece que no alcanzará siquiera la Cat. 5. Al menos eso se desprende de la imagen del mensaje de arriba.

----------


## ben-amar Jr

Menos mal, por que con lo mal que lo están pasando, con eso de la radioactiva lo llevan crudo si encima les llega un huracán de categoría 5 ¿No os parece? :Confused:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Al final parece que no alcanzará siquiera la Cat. 5. Al menos eso se desprende de la imagen del mensaje de arriba.


Pues cada vez va más para abajo. Parece que al final no va a ser tan grave como parecía. De momento se mantiene en Cat.3 en vientos sotenidos de 120mph. Y la imágen del satélite es preciosa:



Yo creo que los colores están equivocados, que no quieren decir que vaya a ser de Cat.4, sino que va a seguir en 3 y luego bajará a 2:


Espiral Perfecta:

----------


## ben-amar Jr

¿Puede que baje a Cat.1? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¿Puede que baje a Cat.1?


Antes de que llegue a Japón es poco probable, pero posible.
Después sí, seguro, no tardará en disiparse. 
No se va a quedar así toda la vida :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Luján

> Menos mal, por que con lo mal que lo están pasando, con eso de la radioactiva lo llevan crudo si encima les llega un huracán de categoría 5 ¿No os parece?


Por ese lado, el huracán vendrá hasta bien, ya que la movilidad que producen esos vientos y mareas asociadas al huracán facilitarían la dispersión de los contaminantes, reduciendo los niveles de radioactividad en la zona (aumentando, evidentemente, los de otras).

Pero también, los fuertes vientos, podría provocar más daños en los edificios de la central.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Una mirada al pasado...

Por aquellos tiempos, todavía no existía este foro, pero ¿os acordáis de ésto?  :Cool: 


Fuente: http://estaticos01.cache.el-mundo.ne...84598492_0.jpg




> *TROPICAL DEPRESSION VINCE DISCUSSION NUMBER   8
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL*
> 
> [...]
> 
> THE HISTORICAL RECORD SHOWS NO TROPICAL CYCLONE EVER MAKING LANDFALL ON THE IBERIAN PENINSULA.  BASED ON SURFACE REPORTS FROM FARO PORTUGAL...THE CENTER PASSED JUST TO THE SOUTH OF THE COAST OF PORTUGAL...*BEFORE BECOMING THE FIRST TROPICAL CYCLONE TO MAKE LANDFALL IN SPAIN*.


Para embalses al 100%, cuando viera a ese bicho y escuchara que iba a entrar por el estrecho... tuvo que ser el día más feliz de su vida, jejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 


Fuente: http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/WEBOPS/io...b_03-02-01.jpg

Echarle un vistazo a éste grandioso reportaje, la ocasión lo merecía: http://www.meteored.com/ram/2258/el-...sula-ibrica-2/

----------


## F. Lázaro

En el Pacífico oeste, seguimos teniendo a Ma-on, que ha sufrido un debilitamiento repentino en las últimas horas, reduciendo la intensidad de sus vientos y bajando a cat. 2, aunque se espera que nuevamente vuelva a incrementar sus vientos y subir a categoría 3.

Fuente: www.wunderground.com


Como se puede ver en la siguiente imagen, Ma-on ya ha empezado a tocar Japón con uno de sus brazos, por lo que es de esperar que esté regando bien allá por donde pase.

Imagen en color RGB MTSAT - Fuente: www.nhc.noaa.gov


En el Atlántico, el área de bajas presiones que había junto a las costas de Miami, y que tenía un 10% de chance para la formación de un ciclón tropical, ha crecido como la mala hierba y en unas horas ya se ha convertido en la *Tormenta Tropical Bret*, aunque por suerte, parece ser que se va a alejar océano adentro...

Previsión del centro de la tormenta para los próximos 5 días - Fuente: www.nhc.noaa.gov


En el Pacífico este, tenemos ahora mismo un área de bajas presiones 225 millas al sur de El Salvador, con un 50% de chance para la formación de un ciclón tropical en las próximas 48 horas.

Fuente: www.nhc.noaa.gov


Y esto es todo por el momento.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Como no me voy a acordar de nuestro amigo Vince... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Por aquellos tiempo yo estaba más aficionado a los libros de Meteoroligía, viendo cada tipo de nubes, como se formaban, que iban a traer en los siguientes horas a su formación...

Entonces leí un tipo de nube, que solo aparecía cuando se acercaba un Huracán, o un ciclón tropical. A la mañana siguiente(Día 15), como casi todos los fines de semana, salimos en coche hacia mi pueblo :Stick Out Tongue: , cuando íbamos por la SE-30, sin haber salido de Sevilla, vi ese tipo de nube justo sobre mi cabeza.

Empecé a dar voces en el coche, "mira papi, esas nubes significan que se acerca un Huracán, lo leí anoche en el libro ese que me regalaste"
"¿Como va a venir un Huracán?, eso es que te has equivocado, hombre"
"Que sí, que sí, que lo he leído"

Y esa misma tarde en el Telediario, y luego en el Tiempo dieron la noticia de que se había creado un ciclón tropical, llamado Vince, y se acercaba a España.
Vamos que yo lo vi venir..., desde aquello ya me empezaron a preguntar por las predicciones del tiempo que iba a hacer :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## REEGE

Y pasaron los años... se creó el foro... poco a poco nos fuimos conociendo todos... y ahora por lo menos para mí:

*Te has convertido en mi MALDONADO o BRASERO particular!!!!!*
Sigue así fiera, informándonos de todo lo que acontece relativo al TIEMPO!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y pasaron los años... se creó el foro... poco a poco nos fuimos conociendo todos... y ahora por lo menos para mí:
> 
> *Te has convertido en mi MALDONADO o BRASERO particular!!!!!*
> Sigue así fiera, informándonos de todo lo que acontece relativo al TIEMPO!!


Y ya mismo... les quitará el puesto  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Después, será director de su propia web meteorológica.

Y más adelante, cuando su web sea referente a nivel mundial, lo llamaran de la NOAA, empezará a realizar investigaciones de campo, tornados, huracanes... después pasará a realizar investigaciones en laboratorio y acabará siendo director, dueño y señor de la todopoderosa National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Y pasaron los años... se creó el foro... poco a poco nos fuimos conociendo todos... y ahora por lo menos para mí:
> 
> *Te has convertido en mi MALDONADO o BRASERO particular!!!!!*
> Sigue así fiera, informándonos de todo lo que acontece relativo al TIEMPO!!





> Y ya mismo... les quitará el puesto 
> 
> Después, será director de su propia web meteorológica.
> 
> Y más adelante, cuando su web sea referente a nivel mundial, lo llamaran de la NOAA, empezará a realizar investigaciones de campo, tornados, huracanes... después pasará a realizar investigaciones en laboratorio y acabará siendo director, dueño y señor de la todopoderosa National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration


Suena muy bien... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: 
Ojalá y llegue algún día tan para arriba.
Aunque yo prefiero el trabajo de campo, eso de meterme en laboratorios, sin ver lo que realmente pasa fuera..., me pondría malo. El Laboratorio para el verano, cuando no haya más remedio.
Gracias a los dos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Suena muy bien...
> Ojalá y llegue algún día tan para arriba.


Pues ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer... dale duro a la Física y llegarás  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> Pues ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer... dale duro a la Física y llegarás


Esa imagen valdría para un ¿Qué será?

¿Os habéis fijado en el animal que hay pintado en el cuarto superior izquierdo?

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Esa imagen valdría para un ¿Qué será?
> 
> ¿Os habéis fijado en el animal que hay pintado en el cuarto superior izquierdo?


Jejejejeje, un pez. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Es como el juego ese que tiene que buscar al tío ese del pijama de rayas blancas y rojas :Big Grin: .

----------


## embalses al 100%

Volviando a lo nuestro, fijaos donde acaba de nacer la segunda tormenta tropical del Atlántico Este. Como se van a poner los de Florida:



Si se hubiera creado un poco más al sur podría llegar a Huracán...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ahora mismo tenemos tres coclones tropicales activos:

Pacífico Oeste:
Ma-On:
Ha tocado Japón en Cat.1 y las imágenes del satélite lo demuestran:


Por suerte bajó rápidamente de Cat, y solo es Cat.1. Pronto bajará a Tormenta Tropical y se disipará.


Pacífico Este:
Dora:
Nueva de esta noche, de momento Tormenta tropical.
Aunque es muy probable que el las próximas 24-48H, pase a se Huracán.


Incluso, para el Miércoles y el Jueves, se espera que sea un Huracán Mayor, y rozando las costas Mexicanas.


Atlántico Norte:
Bret:
No se espera que pase de Tormenta Tropical, y que en las próximas 72H, se disipe.


Y seguirá subiendo de Latitud.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bret parece que no tardará en disiparse, pero al Este de ella, en pleno Océano Atlántico hay una zona de actividad que puede convertirse en Ciclón Tropical:


A Bret le quedan 48H, como mucho:


Pero DORA, ya es Huracán de Cat.1, 989mb, de presión central y 75mph en vientos sostenidos.


Afectará a la costa SW de México, y entre el Miércoles y el Jueves, llegará a ser Huracán Mayor:

----------


## perdiguera

> Afectará a la costa SE de México, y entre el Miércoles y el Jueves, llegará a ser Huracán Mayor:


¿No será a la SO? o el Sol sale por otro sitio en el Pacífico. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

> ¿No será a la SO? o el Sol sale por otro sitio en el Pacífico.


SO de Mexico, E del Pacífico.  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## perdiguera

> SO de Mexico, E del Pacífico.


No le dés vueltas, la costa bien entendida es la de la tierra nunca del mar; además embalses al 100% dice:  


> Afectará a la *costa SE de México*,


No se refiere en ningún momento al Pacífico. Y entonces debió poner SO, pero bueno, como será una fiera en metereología el día de mañana, le dejaremos pasar por ésta vez el error y le servirá para aprender.
Un saludo a ambos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> No le dés vueltas, la costa bien entendida es la de la tierra nunca del mar; además embalses al 100% dice:  No se refiere en ningún momento al Pacífico. Y entonces debió poner SO, pero bueno, como será una fiera en metereología el día de mañana, le dejaremos pasar por ésta vez el error y le servirá para aprender.
> Un saludo a ambos.


Gracias por la corrección :Embarrassment: .
Por aquí por estas costas me desoriento un poco y ahí viene el error.
No es la primera ver que me pasa :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: .

----------


## embalses al 100%

Uyyyyyy, como está la cosa por el Atlántico:

Tenemos a BRET ahí ascendiendo al N, por la coste E de los EE.UU. y una nueva tormenta tropical, CINDY, que digo yo, quizás esté demasiado mar adentro, y demasiado al N. Además se dirige al NE. Habrá que seguirla, para ver hasta dónde llega.


Bueno a BRET le ha dicho el médico, que no lo queda más de 48H.


Fijaos en la trayectoria de CINDY21 :EEK!:  :EEK!: :


Y además le quedan por lo menos 3 días:


Y por otro lado, tenemos al Huracán DORA, que ya es de Cat.3, y se espera que suba todavía a Cat.4:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí os dejo las imágenes del satélite(desde Google Earth :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: ) de los diferentes Ciclones Tropicales.

BRET:


CINDY:


DORA, fijaos en su impresionante forma redondeada, y en la forma peculiar de las nubes alrededor del ojo, que forman una forma curiosa, si os acercáis a la pantalla lo veréis mejor  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: :

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Uyyyyyy, como está la cosa por el Atlántico:
> 
> CINDY, que digo yo, quizás esté demasiado mar adentro, y demasiado al N. Además se dirige al NE. Habrá que seguirla, para ver hasta dónde llega.


Uy uy uy...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Ya veo a "Vince II"  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Uy uy uy... 
> 
> Ya veo a "Vince II"


No creas que no le he pensado... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No creas que no le he pensado...


La misma trayectoria creo recordar que llevaba el huracán Vince y sin embargo entró por Huelva y cruzó Andalucía  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

> La misma trayectoria creo recordar que llevaba el huracán Vince y sin embargo entró por Huelva y cruzó Andalucía


Aquí están los datos de Vince: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Huracan_Vince


Wikipedia



Puedes ver como Vince se formó mucho más cerca, junto a Azores. No vino de allende los mares  :Wink: . No creo que Cindy llegue a la Península, y dudo de que llegue incluso a Azores.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No creo que Cindy llegue a la Península, y dudo de que llegue incluso a Azores.


Yo tampoco creo que llegue a la Península. A las Azores si es más posible que llegue, pero los la predicción que da, pasará de lejos.

Pero fíjate con el huracán Gordon, se formó más o menos en la misma zona que Cindy y acabó llegando a Irlanda y alcanzó Cat.3 por el camino... :EEK!: , aunque bien es cierto que en aquella ocasión las condiciones le favorecieron.

La meteorología a varios días es impredecible, y un bicho de éstos, mucho más... por lo que vete a saber lo que hará Cindy, si se disipará, si seguirá...  :Cool:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sí el Huracán DORA, rozando las costas de México ha llegado ya a Cat. 4.
*Con 942mb, de presión central, vientos sostenidos de 225km/h.*
Y el ojo ha pasado a unos 800Km de la capital, y 300Km de la costa. Que vistas tiene que haber desde ellas...


Mientras a BRET le queda un día y medio, y A CINDY, dos días.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Es posible, que DORA, suba Cat.5 en las próximas horas, ya que tiene vientos de 250Km/h(155mph), y presión mínima central de 929mb.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Es posible, que DORA, suba Cat.5 en las próximas horas, ya que tiene vientos de 250Km/h(155mph), y presión mínima central de 929mb.


Lo estuvo en poco más de 3H, pero ha bajado rápida a Cat.1, y pronto se disipará. Al igual Bret, que ya es Historia como tormenta Tropical.

Eso sí, lejos de disiparse está CINDY, que sigue como Tormenta Tropical avanzando hacia el NE por el Atlántico, con vientos de 80Km/h, y presión central de 999mb. Y se mueve a 46Km/h hacía NE.

Se espera que llegue con Depresión Tropical a las costas de Irlanda. Y hay que decirlo, hay que ver lo lejos que se creado, y hasta dónde va a ir a parar. Y otra cosa que se dice mucho, es que si el Anticiclón de las Azores llega a estar un poco más al N, nos la comemos nosotros con papas.

----------


## Luján

> Lo estuvo en poco más de 3H, pero ha bajado rápida a Cat.1, y pronto se disipará. Al igual Bret, que ya es Historia como tormenta Tropical.
> 
> Eso sí, lejos de disiparse está CINDY, que sigue como Tormenta Tropical avanzando hacia el NE por el Atlántico, con vientos de 80Km/h, y presión central de 999mb. Y se mueve a 46Km/h hacía NE.
> 
> Se espera que llegue con Depresión Tropical a las costas de Irlanda. Y hay que decirlo, hay que ver lo lejos que se creado, y hasta dónde va a ir a parar. Y otra cosa que se dice mucho, es que s*i el Anticiclón de las Azores llega a estar un poco más al N, nos la comemos nosotros con papas*.
> [...]


No lo creo, más bien hubiera tomado la trayectoria de Igor, o algo así.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> No lo creo, más bien hubiera tomado la trayectoria de Igor, o algo así.


Más raro, incluso, ¿un Huracán en el Polo Norte?
Cada día se ven cosas más raras...

----------


## Luján

> Más raro, incluso, ¿un Huracán en el Polo Norte?
> Cada día se ven cosas más raras...



Huracanes no, porque no tienen ni características ni origen tropical, pero en latitudes altas se forman unas borrascas de tres pares, con depresiones mayores que los huracanes, lo que pasa es que es algo menos infrecuente.

Otra cosa es que un ciclón con características tropicales se vaya por los cerros de úbeda y se de un paseo casi hasta el círculo polar, cambiando de paso sus características.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Huracanes no, porque no tienen ni características ni origen tropical, pero en latitudes altas se forman unas borrascas de tres pares, con depresiones mayores que los huracanes, lo que pasa es que es algo menos infrecuente.
> 
> *Otra cosa es que un ciclón con características tropicales se vaya por los cerros de úbeda y se de un paseo casi hasta el círculo polar*, cambiando de paso sus características.


A eso me refería, no a que se creen esos bichacos que se crean en el golfo de Alaska, con presiones que bajan de los 960mb. Como esta del Polo Sur, precisamente al S del mismo(arriba :Wink: ) *953mb* :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## REEGE

*"Dora" se disipa en el Pacífico mexicano.*

México, 25 jul (EFE).- "Dora", que llegó a la categoría 4 de huracanes en la escala Saffir-Simpson (de un máximo de 5), se disipa hoy en el Pacífico mexicano, donde solo quedan remanentes, informó hoy el Servicio Meteorológico Nacional (SMN).

Por la mañana de este domingo, "Dora" permanecía como tormenta tropical pero su rápido proceso de degradación la llevó a tener solo vientos con fuerza de depresión tropical.

"Dora" fue localizada a las 16.00 hora local (21.00 GMT) a 245 kilómetros al oeste suroeste de Cabo San Lázaro, en Baja California Sur, con vientos máximos de 45 kilómetros por hora y rachas de 65 kilómetros por hora.

"Debido a su ubicación y rápido debilitamiento, el sistema no representa riesgo para las costas nacionales", aseguró el SMN.

"Dora" fue rebajada el viernes por la anoche de huracán categoría uno a tormenta tropical después de que alcanzara el jueves la categoría 4 .

Este fenómeno natural fue el cuarto huracán de la actual temporada en el Pacífico, después del paso de "Adrián" (categoría 4), "Beatriz" (1) y "Calvin" (1).

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Como van las cosas con los Huracanes? :Confused: 
Desde que me he ido parece que no se actualiza, ya me gustaría mi, peor apenas puedo estar en el foro con el Internet este. :Mad:  :Mad: 
No pido nada, solo que hay alguna actividad relevante, lo pongais, para estar un poco informado, ya que de lo único que me informo es de lo que hace el vecino de al lado, con la de la otra calle :Stick Out Tongue: : :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

Saludos :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> ¿Como van las cosas con los Huracanes?
> Desde que me he ido parece que no se actualiza, ya me gustaría mi, peor apenas puedo estar en el foro con el Internet este.
> No pido nada, solo que hay alguna actividad relevante, lo pongais, para estar un poco informado, ya que de lo único que me informo es de lo que hace el vecino de al lado, con la de la otra calle:.
> 
> Saludos



Según la NOAA, en su radio de vigilancia sólo hay actualmente una pequeña zona de tormentas y lluvias intensas en el Caribe, al sur de Cuba, asociada a una onda tropical, pero tan sólo le dan un 10% de probabilidades de convertirse en ciclón.

En cambio, en el Pacífico Occidental parece ser que hay dos ciclones activos. Una depresión tropical al sur de Guam y otra entrando en Filipinas: http://severe.worldweather.org/tc/wnp/index.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Según la NOAA, en su radio de vigilancia sólo hay actualmente una pequeña zona de tormentas y lluvias intensas en el Caribe, al sur de Cuba, asociada a una onda tropical, pero tan sólo le dan un 10% de probabilidades de convertirse en ciclón.
> 
> En cambio, en el Pacífico Occidental parece ser que hay dos ciclones activos. Una depresión tropical al sur de Guam y otra entrando en Filipinas: http://severe.worldweather.org/tc/wnp/index.html


Por allí, parece, que está el mar más calentito...

----------


## REEGE

*Al menos 15 muertos y 30 heridos por tormenta tropical en Filipinas.*

Al menos 15 personas murieron, otras 9 se consideran como desaparecidas y más de 30 recibieron heridas al paso de una tormenta tropical, que los filipinos llaman Juaning y la meteorología internacional Nock-ten, informaron hoy los medios de comunicación locales.

Según el Consejo Nacional de Gestión y Prevención de Desastres, siete personas murieron en la provincia oriental de Albay, ocho personas más perdieron la vida en otras provincias y otros 600 mil filipinos resultaron afectados por la tormenta.

Las autoridades competentes, informaron  que Juaning, se ha incrementado, con un viento de 85 kilómetros por hora con ráfagas hasta de cien kilómetros por hora. La tormenta se desplaza hacia el noroeste a 11 kilómetros por hora, amenazando a la capital de Filipinas y a otras ciudades principales. Las fuertes lluvias durante los últimos dos meses inundaron una zona de Manila, causando muchos accidentes de tráfico.

En las provincias del norte del país se mantiene alerta por la tormenta puede ser de primer o segundo grado. Los residentes de zonas bajas y montañosas podrían sufrir a raíz de inundaciones y deslizamientos de tierra, mientras que los habitantes de la costa corren peligro por las altas olas que se podrían formar.

En siete regiones del norte del país se cancelaron las clases en las escuelas y también decenas de vuelos nacionales por el mal tiempo. En los puertos principales en el norte de Filipinas los barcos no pueden hacerse a la mar.

Según las autoridades competentes, mañana a tempranas horas del día la tormenta cruzará lentamente la isla principal de Luzón en Filipinas y estará muy cerca de la ciudad de Dagupan, provincia de Pangasinan, en la costa oeste de la isla.

Cada año, entre 15 y 20 tifones pasan por Filipinas durante la estación lluviosa que comienza entre mayo y junio y finaliza en octubre o noviembre.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, en el Caribe hay una tormenta tropical. Se llama Don, y va camino de entrar por Texas hacia el NW sin llegar a alcanzar categoría de huracán. Se le da una posible duración de 72 horas máximo.

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/graphics_at4...daynl#contents

Vientos: 35Km/h
Presión central: 1000mb
Rumbo: W-NW a 9 nudos


Por otro lado, en el pacífico este hay una zona con un 20% de probabilidad de formar ciclón.

En el otro lado del mundo, Nock-Ten sigue su rumbo W para entrar en el continente, y la depresión que había en el pacífico central ya es también otra tormenta tropical, y se llama Muifa.

----------


## REEGE

*Más de 26.000 pesqueros regresan a puerto en el sur de China por tormenta.* 
Pekín, 29 jul (EFE).- Más de 26.000 barcos pesqueros que faenan en torno a la isla sureña china de Hainan respondieron al aviso de las autoridades y regresaron al puerto mientras se espera la llegada de la tormenta tropical Nock-Ten, informó la agencia oficial Xinhua.

El gobierno de Hainan también ordenó que se garantice la seguridad de las presas que existen en la isla y evacuar a los habitantes de las zonas bajas y cercanas a cursos de agua.

Las autoridades de Cantón también ordenaron a los pesqueros que faenan en sus costas al sureste de China que regresen a puerto y dieron instrucciones de preparar equipos de rescate para eventualidades.

La tormenta tropical Nock-Ten, que ha alcanzado el grado de fuerte y podría convertirse en tifón, podría tocar tierra en la costa suroriental de China, según el Centro Nacional Meteorológico.

Nock-Ten ya causó al menos 31 muertos en Filipinas. Es la octava tormenta, y la mayor en la zona, en lo que va del año.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pero...

¿Qué Categoría, tiene? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Luján

> Pero...
> 
> ¿Qué Categoría, tiene?



Pues ya ninguna, porque parece que se ha disipado.

Por otro lado, parece haber dos ciclones actualmente en acción. ambos en el pacífico, pero en costas diferentes.

Uno de ellos, en la costa oeste, se llama Muifa, con 945 hPa de presión, y vientos de 85 nudos, moviéndose al norte (hacia Japón) a 6 nudos. Se espera que empiece a perder fuerza allá por el día 4.

El otro, en la costa este, es una tormenta tropical denominada Eugene, 1001mb y 50 nudos, moviéndose al oeste-noroeste, paralelo a la costa mexicana, pero bien alejado, a 10 nudos. Parece que se va a mantener un tiempo, pudiendo incluso alcanzar valores de huracán.

En el Atlántico norte, no hay ningún ciclón activo, pero sí hay una zona con un 90% de probabilidades que se forme el próximo de la lista, al este de Las Antillas.

----------


## REEGE

*Se forma la quinta tormenta tropical de la temporada en el Atlántico.*

Miami (EE.UU.),1 ago (EFE).- El Centro Nacional de Huracanes (CNH) de Estados Unidos anunció hoy que se está formando la que previsiblemente será la quinta tormenta tropical de la temporada en la cuenca atlántica y que será bautizada como "Emily".

Ese organismo con sede en Miami detalla que el sistema de baja presión "cada vez está mejor organizado y podría convertirse en depresión tropical en cualquier momento", al tiempo que tiene "una elevada posibilidad, cerca del cien por cien", de convertirse en tormenta tropical en las próximas 24 ó 48 horas a medida que avanza en dirección oeste-noroeste.

El sistema se mueve a una velocidad de unos 25 kilómetros por hora y, según el CNH, si llega a ser tormenta tropical en las próximas horas podría ser necesario activar alertas en determinadas zonas de las islas Windward y Leeward.

Este aviso llega tan sólo un día después de que "Don", la cuarta tormenta de la temporada en el Atlántico, perdiera fuerza al adentrarse en territorio del estado de Texas y se convirtiera en depresión tropical.

En lo que va de la temporada de huracanes en la cuenca atlántica, que oficialmente comienza el 1 de junio y acaba el 30 de noviembre, se han formado cuatro tormentas tropicales: "Arlene", "Bret", "Cindy" y "Don".

Según la nomenclatura establecida por la Organización Meteorológica Mundial (OMM), las próximas tormentas tropicales que se generen en el Atlántico durante esta temporada se llamarán, por este orden, "Emily", "Franklin", "Gert", "Harvey", "Irene", "Jose", "Katia", "Lee", "Maria", "Nate", "Ophelia", "Philippe", "Rina", "Sean", "Tammy", "Vince" y "Whitney".

La NOAA pronosticó en mayo pasado la formación de entre 12 y 18 tormentas tropicales, de las cuales entre 6 y 10 podrían convertirse en ciclones, y de esos huracanes de 3 a 6 serán de gran intensidad, con vientos superiores a los 178 kilómetros por hora.

----------


## Luján

Este es el último informe del NHC sobre esta perturbación.

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh...l/010608.shtml



> 000
> ACCA62 TJSJ 010608
> TWOSPN
> 
> PERSPECTIVA ESPECIAL SOBRE LAS CONDICIONES DEL TIEMPO EN EL TROPICO 
> NWS CENTRO NACIONAL DE HURACANES MIAMI FL
> TRADUCCION EMITIDA POR SERVICIO NACIONAL DE METEOROLOGIA SAN JUAN PR 
> 200 AM EDT LUNES 1 DE AGOSTO DE 2011
> 
> ...


La traducción es del NHC, me imagino que con un traductor automático.

----------


## REEGE

*"Emily", la quinta tormenta del Atlántico se forma en el Caribe.*

Miami (EEUU), 2 ago (EFE).- "Emily", la quinta tormenta tropical de la temporada de ciclones en la cuenca atlántica, se formó hoy en el Caribe y varios países de la región ya están bajo alerta, incluidos Puerto Rico y República Dominicana.

El Centro Nacional de Huracanes (CNH) de Estados Unidos detalló hoy en su parte de las 23.00 hora local (03.00 GMT) que la tormenta se fortalece progresivamente y se encuentra 170 kilómetros al oeste de Dominica y 470 kilómetros al sureste de San Juan de Puerto Rico, en la latitud 15,5 grados norte y longitud 62,9 grados oeste.

Los vientos máximos sostenidos de "Emily" alcanzan los 65 kilómetros por hora y el CNH pronostica un "fortalecimiento gradual" de la tormenta, que avanza hacia el oeste (275 grados) a 28 kilómetros por hora.

Permanecen bajo aviso de tormenta tropical (paso del sistema en un plazo de 36 horas) las islas de Guadalupe, Desirade, Les Saintes y Marie Galante, así como Dominica, República Dominicana, Puerto Rico y las islas de Vieques y Culebra.

En esos lugares, advierte el CNH, se podría elevar el nivel de las aguas entre 30 y 60 centímetros, lo que llegaría acompañado de un elevado y peligroso oleaje.

Además, está en vigor una vigilancia de tormenta tropical (paso en 48 horas) para San Cristóbal y Nieves, Montserrat, Antigua, las islas Vírgenes de Estados Unidos y Haití.

El CNH calcula que "Emily" girará hacia el oeste-noroeste e irá perdiendo velocidad durante las próximas 48 horas, después de haber pasado por el noreste del mar Caribe esta noche. Se acercará a la isla La Española, territorio que comparten República Dominicana y Haití, en la noche del martes y el miércoles.

En Puerto Rico, Culebra y Vieques se prevén condiciones de tormenta tropical el martes, donde caerán entre 10 y 15 centímetros de agua, y en República Dominicana ese mismo día por la noche, con la misma cantidad de lluvia, según detalla que el organismo con sede en Miami (EE.UU.).

En República Dominicana "podrían alcanzarse los 25 centímetros de agua de máximos aislados, lo que podría provocar inundaciones peligrosas y deslizamientos de tierras en áreas montañosas", advirtió el CNH, que también apuntó que se podrían dar condiciones de tormenta tropical esta noche en las islas Leeward y el martes por la mañana en las islas Vírgenes y el miércoles en Haití.

En lo que va de la temporada de huracanes en la cuenca atlántica, que comenzó el 1 de junio y finaliza el próximo 30 de noviembre, se han formado cinco tormentas tropicales: "Arlene", "Bret", "Cindy", "Don" y "Emily".

La Administración Nacional de Océanos y Atmósfera (NOAA, por su sigla en inglés) pronosticó en mayo pasado la formación de entre 12 y 18 tormentas tropicales, de las cuales entre 6 y 10 podrían convertirse en ciclones, y de esos huracanes de 3 a 6 serán de gran intensidad, con vientos superiores a los 178 kilómetros por hora.

----------


## Luján

Las cosas están movidas alrededor de centroamérica.

A Eugene (ya huracán categoría 3) y Emily (tormenta tropical) hay que añadir una zona de bajas presiones, tormentas y lluvias al suroeste de Acapulco, que tiene un 70% de probabilidades de formar un nuevo ciclón tropical, que se llamaría Fernanda.


Para el Pacífico:








> 1. SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS ASSOCIATED WITH THE LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM
> LOCATED ABOUT 225 MILES SOUTHEAST OF ACAPULCO MEXICO HAVE CHANGED
> LITTLE IN ORGANIZATION DURING THE PAST SEVERAL HOURS.  HOWEVER...
> ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS APPEAR FAVORABLE FOR DEVELOPMENT OF THIS
> SYSTEM AND A TROPICAL DEPRESSION COULD FORM LATER TODAY.  THIS
> SYSTEM HAS A HIGH CHANCE...70 PERCENT...OF BECOMING A TROPICAL
> CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS AS IT MOVES WESTWARD AT 5 TO
> 10 MPH.


Para el Atlántico:

----------


## Luján

Al otro lado del mundo, también hay actividad.

Muifa (1109) sigue dando guerra, con una trayectoria un tanto errática, se dirige ahora hacia Okinawa, mientras mucho más océano adentro, se ha gestado una nueva depresión tropical.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Como está la cosa...
Emily, parece que va a ser el primer ciclón que va a causar estragos, al atravesar Cuba de Norte a Sur, y después, ir rozando Florida.

Y el del Pacífico Oeste, vaya trayectoria más enrevesada, y al parecer va a entrar a tierra para hacer pupita

----------


## Luján

> Como está la cosa...
> Emily, parece que va a ser el primer ciclón que va a causar estragos, al atravesar Cuba de Norte a Sur, y después, ir rozando Florida.
> 
> Y el del Pacífico Oeste, vaya trayectoria más enrevesada, y al parecer va a entrar a tierra para hacer pupita



¿CUBA?

Revísate la geografía, chico. Pasará por Haití-República Dominicana y las bahamas, Cuba la roza un poco por la punta sur.  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¿CUBA?
> 
> Revísate la geografía, chico. Pasará por Haití-República Dominicana y las bahamas, Cuba la roza un poco por la punta sur.


Ostras, no creas que la tengo tan mal... 7,5 en América... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: . 
Pero me pasé un poco de Oeste :Embarrassment: .

----------


## ben-amar

Total, "por unos cuantos KM mas allá......" :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

*"Emily" deja fuertes lluvias y hogares sin luz en Puerto Rico.* 
San Juan, 4 ago (EFE).- La tormenta tropical "Emily" dejó fuertes lluvias a su paso hoy por Puerto Rico, donde 16.000 hogares quedaron sin electricidad, informaron las autoridades, que cancelaron los avisos de advertencia pero pidieron a la población que siga alerta.

El director del Servicio Nacional de Meteorología, Israel Matos, indicó en una rueda de prensa que, pese a la suspensión del aviso, aún se mantiene vigente una vigilancia de inundaciones repentinas. 

En ese sentido, el gobernador de Puerto Rico, Luis Fortuño, insistió en que, pese a la suspensión del aviso de tormenta, la ciudadanía aún debe "permanecer alerta ante cualquier situación surgida por las fuertes lluvias" ocasionadas por "Emily". 

"Debemos continuar tomando cualquier medida de precaución ante las lluvias que han transcurrido durante el día de hoy", agregó. 

En otra conferencia de prensa agregó que no se han reportado incidentes ni víctimas a consecuencia del paso de un sistema que, según las agencias meteorológicas, dejará más lluvias durante el día. 

La llegada de "Emily" a Puerto Rico coincidió con el cese del Gobierno por segundo día consecutivo, decisión que tomó Fortuño para evitar que sus empleados se expusieran a riesgos innecesarios. 

Las autoridades han informado además de que alrededor de una docena de carreteras, en su mayoría en el área norte de la isla, están intransitables debido a inundaciones. 

"Emily", la quinta tormenta tropical de la temporada de ciclones en el Atlántico, se mueve por aguas del oeste caribeño y se prevé que arroje fuertes lluvias a su paso esta tarde y noche por el oeste de la isla de La Española, que comparten la República Dominicana y Haití.

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Solo sin luz? :Confused: 

No sería mejor que estos mensajes se pasaran, y continuemos en el hilo:

Temporada de Huracanes y Tormentas Tropicales 2011?

----------


## Luján

Acutalizamos la situación sobre actividad ciclónica.

Los restos de Emily siguen desplazándose hacia el norte-noreste, ya en pleno archipiélago de las Bahamas y Florida. Tienen un 60% de probabilidads de convertirse en depresión tropical en las próximas 48 horas.

En el otro lado, Eugene se sigue alejándo de las costas americanas, con altas probabilidades de amainar a depresión tropical en pocas horas, y de disiparse en 48.


En la otra costa del "charco" permanecen activas dos estructuras. Muyfa, que sigue rumbo a China, y Merbok, una tormenta subtropical en pleno centro, que no tiene pinta de afectar a nada aún.

----------


## Luján

Tras un tiempo sin actualizaciones, aquí va una.

En el Atlántico se encuentra una tormenta tropical (Gert) inmersa en la corriente en Chorro del Golfo. No se le dan más de 48 horas, en las que se desplazará hacia el NE sin afectar tierra.

También en el Atlántico Norte hay una zona con un 20% de probabilidades de formar un ciclón tropical sobre las islas de las Antillas.




En el Pacífico, tan sólo se observa una depresión tropical (Six-E) con rumo Oeste, acercándose al sur de Hawaii. Es probable que ascienda a Tormenta tropical, pero volverá de nuevo a depresión, para disiparse en algo más de 120 horas. Aproximadamente en su mismo paralelo (y haca el oeste, más cerca de América), se encuentran, por este orden, una zona con un 10% de probabilidad y otra, junto a la costa mexicana, con un 50% de probabilidad de formar ciclones tropicales.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues sigue la cosa movidita...
La del 50%, tiene más pinta de llegar a ser algo, aunque esté cerca de tierra.

----------


## Luján

Efectivamente, ha llegado a ser algo.

Actualización de la situación.

En el Atlántico sólo hay una zona de actividad, con un 30% de probabilidades de formar algo, en el Caribe, al sur de La Española.

En cambio, en el Pacífico, la depresión Six-E se ha convertido en la tormenta tropical Fernanda, mientras que el área de formación cercano a costa se ha convertido en la depresión tropical seven-E

----------


## Luján

Nueva actualización.

Seven-E se ha convertido en Greg, Huracán categoría 1, mientras Fernanda sigue su rumbo como tormenta tropical.

En el Atlántico, hay una zona de alta probabilidad de formar un ciclón en las próximas 48 horas (70%) al sur de Jamaica, mientras se ha formado una nueva zona susceptible, pero de baja probabilidad (10%) en pleno centro del Atlántico.

Altántico:





> TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
> 200 AM EDT THU AUG 18 2011
> 
> FOR THE NORTH ATLANTIC...CARIBBEAN SEA AND THE GULF OF MEXICO...
> 
> 1. A CONCENTRATED AREA OF CLOUDINESS AND SHOWERS ASSOCIATED WITH A
> TROPICAL WAVE CENTERED ABOUT 130 MILES SOUTH OF JAMAICA CONTINUES
> TO SHOW SIGNS OF ORGANIZATION. SURFACE PRESSURES ARE BEGINNING TO
> ...


Pacífico:





> TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
> 1100 PM PDT WED AUG 17 2011
> 
> FOR THE EASTERN NORTH PACIFIC...EAST OF 140 DEGREES WEST LONGITUDE..
> 
> THE NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER IS ISSUING ADVISORIES ON TROPICAL
> STORM FERNANDA...LOCATED ABOUT 1180 MILES EAST-SOUTHEAST OF SOUTH
> POINT HAWAII.  THE NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER IS ALSO ISSUING
> ...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias por las actualizaciones Luján, está siendo una temporada de lo más animada. :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Tras cuatro días sin actualizaciones, la cosa sigue movidita:

Atlántico:

Dos ciclones activos: Harvey, ahora tan solo depresión tropical sobre México e Irene, huracán categoría 1, que barrerá todas las costas este de todas las islas desde Puerto Rico hasta Georgia.



Pacífico:

Nada.


No sé si las imágenes se acualizarán o no.

----------


## REEGE

Irene podría convertirse en un gran huracán.Lorena Arroyo
BBC Mundo, Miami

Hace 2 h 43 min
Huracán Irene deja a medio Puerto Rico sin electricidad y cobra fuerza. 

La temporada de huracanes en el Atlántico se extiende de junio a noviembre. Este año el primero de la temporada, Irene, se ha hecho esperar casi tres meses pero podría convertirse en un ciclón de gran intensidad cerca de Las Bahamas, amenazando no sólo a ese archipiélago, sino además la costa este de EE.UU. desde la península de Florida hasta las Carolinas.

Irene se convirtió en huracán en la mañana del lunes a su paso por la costa norte de Puerto Rico, donde llegó a alcanzar vientos de 120 kilómetros por hora.

Contenido relacionadoLa frágil Haití, de nuevo amenazadaLas ciudades atraen a los huracanes El color del mar influye sobre los huracanesTras su paso por la isla, el ciclón se fortaleció al este de La Española, donde los vientos máximos sostenidos aumentaron a 130 kilómetros por hora.

Ahora se dirige hacia República Dominicana y el norte de Haití.

Por el momento, Irene es de categoría 1 en la escala de intensidad Saffir-Simpson, pero los meteorólogos creen que Irene podría fortalecerse por varios factores.

"El huracán se encuentra sobre aguas muy cálidas y las condiciones son muy favorables para que coja más fuerza a lo largo del día de hoy (lunes), esta noche y mañana (martes), explicó a BBC Mundo el meterorólogo del Centro Nacional de Huracanes con sede en Miami (CNH) Jorge Aguirre.

Aguirre señaló además que "las condiciones en la capa alta de la atmósfera son favorables para que el ciclón obtenga más fuerza", ya que hay vientos ligeros "que podrían provocar más ventilación dentro del huracán, de abajo a arriba".

Daños en Puerto Rico
En Puerto Rico, unos 800.000 hogares se han quedado sin electricidad.
Pese a que los pronósticos emitidos por el Centro Nacional de Huracanes indican que, por su trayectoria, Irene podría avanzar hacia la costa este de Estados Unidos los últimos días de esta semana, Aguirre apuntó que todavía es temprano para decir "a qué distancia de la costa de Estados Unidos se acercará o si este tocará tierra en el país".

Sin embargo, las autoridades de los estados de Florida, Georgia y Carolina del Sur ya comenzaron este lunes a preparar los planes de contingencia para poder hacer frente al huracán e incluso el propio presidente Barack Obama, abordó el tema de la eventual llegada del ciclón a costas estadounidenses.

El meteorólogo del CNH recomendó a la población de las zonas afectadas "estar al tanto de los últimos informes y a las agencias de emergencia local y tener preparativos listos por si se emite una alerta".

Y es que, las zonas afectadas por el huracán sufrirán fuertes vientos, intenso oleaje y copiosas lluvias que pueden provocar inundaciones y deslizamientos de tierras.

Donde ya han sentido la fuerza del ciclón Irene es en Puerto Rico donde al menos 800.000 hogares están sin suministro de electricidad.

Además, cerca de 600 personas se refugiaron en albergues, muchos árboles se derribaron, algunos ríos se desbordaron y las carreteras costeras se inundaron.

El gobernador Luis Fortuno explicó que el área más afectada ha sido la costa oriental y pidió al gobierno de Estados Unidos declarar a Puerto Rico zona de desastre para poder acceder a fondos de emergencia.

Alerta en República Dominicana y Haití
Por su parte, el gobierno de República Dominicana ha decretado la alerta en los 32 estados y ha evacuado tres zonas cercanas a pantanos.

Además, 27 vuelos desde y hacía ese país fueron cancelados ante el inminente paso hoy del huracán "Irene".

Las autoridades advirtieron que en las zonas afectadas podrían producirse olas de hasta 4,5 metros de altura.

En ese país, en las últimas semanas ya han caído fuerte fuertes lluvias que han causado inundaciones mortales.

También hay alerta de huracán en el noroeste de Haití, país que por sus pobres infraestructuras y la gran deforestacion es particularmente vulnerable a las fuertes lluvias.

Además, Haití todavía sufre las consecuencias del devastador terremoto de enero de 2010 que dejó a más de un millón de personas sin hogar.

----------


## Luján

Vamos allá con la actualización de la situación con los datos del NHC.

El único ciclón activo en la zona de actuación del NHC, de momento, es Irene, siendo un huracán categoría 2.

Frente a las costas de Filipinas, en el Pacífico, hay una depresión tropical activa. Hablaré de ella más tarde.

Irene tiene Categoría SS 2, con vientos de 85 nudos y presión mínima central de 978 milibares. Se encuentra al noreste de Puerto Rico, desplazándose hacia el noroeste a 10 nudos.

Aviso del NHC en Español:




> 000
> WTCA44 TJSJ 230334
> TCPSP4
> 
> BOLETIN
> HURACAN IRENE ADVERTENCIA NUMERO   11
> NWS CENTRO NACIONAL DE HURACANES MIAMI FL       AL092011 
> TRADUCCION EMITIDA POR SERVICIO NACIONAL DE METEOROLOGIA SAN JUAN PR 
> 1100 PM AST LUNES 22 DE AGOSTO DE 2011
> ...


Las imágenes:

----------


## Luján

Los datos de la depresión tropical del Pacífico pueden consultarse en el siguiente enlace: http://www.weather.gov.hk/wxinfo/currwx/tc_pos_1117.htm

----------


## Embalses

Lujan veo que la foto ha fallado, cuando lo veas dime si es fallo del sistema al subirla o es que la has borrado de tus archivos adjuntos.

Un saludo.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Me gustaría también decir que cuando abres la ventana en la que puedes insertar la URL de la imagen, la pegas pero luego le das a "OK" y no hace nada.
Para colocarlas pongo la url entre estos dos cuadros:"[IMG] [/IMG]" y va bien.

Y ahora la ventana de la que hablo:



Un saludo

----------


## Luján

> Lujan veo que la foto ha fallado, cuando lo veas dime si es fallo del sistema al subirla o es que la has borrado de tus archivos adjuntos.
> 
> Un saludo.


Ya está arreglado. La imagen seguía en los adjuntos, pero por algún casual, su url no es la que yo puse.




> Me gustaría también decir que cuando abres la ventana en la que puedes insertar la URL de la imagen, la pegas pero luego le das a "OK" y no hace nada.
> Para colocarlas pongo la url entre estos dos cuadros:"[IMG] [/IMG]" y va bien.
> 
> Y ahora la ventana de la que hablo:
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo



A mí también me ha pasado eso. Supongo que el administrador está en ello.

----------


## REEGE

EU amplía alerta en costa este por llegada de "Irene". 
Internacional  23 Agosto 2011 - 12:47pm  EFE 
El huracán puede tocar tierra el sábado en Carolina del Norte convertido en un ciclón de gran intensidad, informó el Centro Nacional de Huracanes.


Los ciudadanos empezaron a prepararse ante la llegada del huracán.
Florida  La Agencia Federal de Gestión de Emergencias (FEMA, en inglés) de Estados Unidos advirtió hoy que toda la costa este del país debe ponerse en alerta ante la evolución del huracán "Irene", que podría tocar tierra el sábado en Carolina del Norte convertido en un ciclón de gran intensidad.

"La gente debe entender que tiene que estar preparada ya", dijo el director de FEMA, Craig Fugate, en una conferencia telefónica al subrayar la fuerza de "Irene", ahora de categoría 2 y el primer huracán que amenaza seriamente al país desde que "Ike" impactó en Texas en 2008.

"Irene" se mantiene como un ciclón categoría 2 con vientos máximos sostenidos de 160 kilómetros por hora, pero se pronostica un fortalecimiento adicional durante las próximas 48 horas, informó el Centro Nacional de Huracanes (CNH) de Estados Unidos, con sede en Miami.

En su desplazamiento por las aguas más cálidas del mar Caribe "Irene" comenzó hoy a moverse hacia Turcos y Caicos, mientras Bahamas está en alerta, y podría convertirse en un huracán categoría 3 o 4 en la escala de intensidad Saffir-Simpson de un máximo de cinco, según los pronósticos.

Las previsiones a cinco días del CNH muestran al huracán frente a la costa este de Florida como un ciclón de gran intensidad y que se dirige hacia Carolina del Norte, donde posiblemente toque tierra el sábado.

En este estado, las autoridades de la isla turística de Ocracoke han comenzado ya a recomendar a los visitantes y residentes que abandonen el lugar a la espera de la llegada de "Irene".

Los estados del noreste también deben estar en alerta, puesto que hasta ellos podrían sufrir vientos fuertes, lluvia e incluso inundaciones por el impacto de "Irene", indicó en la misma conferencia el director del CNH, Bill Read.

Read admitió "preocupación" ante lo que pueda ocurrir en esos estados, al subrayar que la última vez que un fenómeno comparable golpeó a esas regiones fue en 1938.

Por su parte, Fugate apuntó que el huracán puede obligar a aplazar o suspender la ceremonia prevista en Washington el próximo domingo para inaugurar el monumento nacional a Martin Luther King, donde tiene programado participar con un discurso el presidente de Estados Unidos, Barack Obama, y se espera una asistencia de cerca de 250 mil personas.

Fugate indicó que equipos de FEMA están ya trabajando con el personal de emergencias de cada estado para analizar "con qué recursos cuentan" y cómo podrían organizar posibles evacuaciones.

"Irene", el primer huracán de la temporada de ciclones del Atlántico, dejó este lunes en Puerto Rico a unas 800 mil personas sin suministro eléctrico y a otras 100 mil sin agua durante algunas horas.

Anoche, Obama firmó una declaración de emergencia que autoriza el desembolso de fondos federales para reparar los daños causados por "Irene" en Puerto Rico.

En su sesión informativa diaria Obama, que descansa en la isla de Martha's Vineyard, en Massachusetts, recibió una actualización sobre los preparativos para la llegada del huracán de uno de sus principales asesores de seguridad, John Brennan, informó la Casa Blanca.

Además, las Naciones Unidas anunciaron hoy la movilización de los recursos de su Oficina para la Coordinación de Asuntos Humanitarios, en cooperación con las autoridades nacionales e internacionales, para hacer frente al impacto de "Irene" a su paso por el Caribe.

----------


## REEGE

Un medio millar de haitianos fue evacuado debido a las inundaciones que dejó a su paso el huracán "Irene" al norte del país, donde aún se resienten los estragos del fenómeno, dijo hoy la responsable de la Dirección de Protección Civil (DPC), Alta Jean Baptiste.

Añadió que la crecida de ríos interrumpió un tramo carretero en el departamento del Nordeste, donde se registran fuertes precipitaciones al igual que en las ciudades norteñas de Limbé, Pliate y Cabo Haitiano, ésta última la segunda más importante del país.

"Los técnicos de la DPC continúan evaluando el plan de contingencia para movilizar la ayuda que sea necesaria", añadió Jean Baptiste.

A las 06:00, hora local, (1100 GMT), el centro de "Irene" fue localizado en el océano Atlántico cerca de la latitud 20,3 Norte, longitud 70,1 Oeste, a unos 80 kilómetros al nor-noreste de la localidad de Puerto Plata, en República Dominicana, que comparte con Haití la isla Hispaniola en el centro del Caribe.

En Miami, el Centro Nacional de Huracanes (CNH) de Estados Unidos informó este martes que "Irene", con vientos de 160 kilómetros por hora, podría convertirse en un huracán de categoría tres o cuatro en la escala Saffir-Simpson apenas pase por las aguas más cálidas del mar Caribe.

*La intensidad de los huracanes se mide del uno al cinco y comprende vientos desde 119-153 kilómetros por hora, en la primera categoría, hasta los 249 kilómetros por hora, en la última y más poderosa.*
El director del Centro Nacional de Meteorología (CNM), Ronald Semelfort, dijo el lunes que "Irene" causaría fuertes lluvias en las costas septentrionales e inundaciones en varios departamentos, por lo que las autoridades mantenían hoy la alerta roja para todo el país.

En Ginebra, la Organización de las Naciones Unidas anunció hoy el envío de ayuda adicional a la región afectada por el huracán, especialmente Haití, donde la Oficina para la Coordinación de Asuntos Humanitarios (OCHA) y la misión de la ONU para la Estabilización de Haití (Minustah) activaron una operación de alerta a emergencias.

La portavoz de la Oficina de Asuntos Humanitarios, Elisabeth Byrs, dijo que el Programa Mundial de Alimentos (PAM) envío un convoy de camiones con alimentos a "zonas remotas del norte haitiano", donde el huracán podría causar mayores daños.

Byrs dijo en un a rueda de prensa que en la ciudad de Gonaives, 180 kilómetros al norte de Puerto Príncipe, la capital haitiana, efectivos de la Minustah, "especialmente policías, batallones de ingenieros y las tropas militares están en alerta para intervenir si es necesario".

Entre las personas más vulnerables en Haití se encuentran los 594.800 damnificados del sismo del 12 enero del 2010 que viven aún en medio millar de campamentos de la capital y el sur del país.

Debido al paso del ciclón, el buque hospitalario americano USNS Comfort suspendió sus operaciones en Haití. El buque lleva a cabo desde la semana pasada la misión humanitaria "Promesa Continua 2011", a través de la cual ha atendido a 1.450 pacientes y ha efectuado quince operaciones quirúrgicas.

En los últimos años, Haití ha sido azotado por poderosas tempestades que causaron miles de víctimas.

En 2004, cerca de 3.000 personas murieron en mayo y septiembre de ese año debido a las torrenciales lluvias de temporada y al paso del huracán "Jeanne", que además dejaron centenares de desaparecidos y 300.000 damnificados.

Al año siguiente, el ciclón Dennis devastó el sudoeste de Haití provocando cerca de medio centenar de fallecidos. Entre agosto y septiembre de 2008, cuatro huracanes y tormentas tropicales provocaron casi un millar de muertos en Gonaives, ciudad ubicada a 180 kilómetros al norte de Puerto Príncipe.

Una década atrás, en septiembre de 1998, el huracán Georges y la tormenta "Gordon", en noviembre de 1994, provocaron la muerte de 200 y 800 personas, respectivamente.

A principios de agosto pasado, la tormenta tropical "Emily" causó fuertes lluvias y daños menores a su paso por la isla, obligando a las autoridades a evacuar a miles de personas.

En República Dominicana "Emily" dejó 7.534 desplazados según el Centro de Operaciones de Emergencias, mientras que en Haití, las autoridades dijeron que unas 300 familias resultaron afectadas en el norte del país, la región más castigada por el fenómeno.

*Fuente:
http://spanish.china.org.cn/internat...t_23272486.htm*

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí os dejo las actualizaciones de IRENE, y de a posible formación del primer ciclón tropical de origen Cabo Verde, de la temporada, que ahora tiene un 40%.



Y aquí los de IRENE:

Es Huracán Cat.2
Vientos máximos sostenidos: 177Km/h(110mph)
Presión Mínima central: 962mb
Se mueve hacia W-NW a 14Km/h(9mph)









Y en el Pacífico Oeste, tenemos una tormenta tropical, llamada Nanmadol, a punto de evolucionar a Huracán Cat.1:









Fuentes:http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/ y  http://www.wunderground.com

----------


## ben-amar

¿Continua Irene con categoria 2 o ha subido a 3 como preveian ayer?

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¿Continua Irene con categoria 2 o ha subido a 3 como preveian ayer?


Aún sigue en Cat.2. Voy a poner la tabla de probabilidades :Wink: :

----------


## ben-amar

europapress.es, Actualizado: 24/08/2011
El huracán 'Irene' deja más de 12.000 desplazados en República Dominicana

El huracán 'Irene' ha dejado a su paso a 12.596 desplazados y 196 viviendas afectadas a su paso el martes por República Dominicana, donde se registraron vientos de 150 kilómetros por hora, según el según el Centro de Operaciones de Emergencia (COE).


El huracán 'Irene' deja más de 12.000 desplazados en República Dominicana

SANTO DOMINGO, 24 (EUROPA PRESS)

El huracán 'Irene' ha dejado a su paso a 12.596 desplazados y 196 viviendas afectadas a su paso el martes por República Dominicana, donde se registraron vientos de 150 kilómetros por hora, según el según el Centro de Operaciones de Emergencia (COE).

El COE declaró el estado de alerta en 24 de las 32 provincias de República Dominicana debido a los fuertes vientos y el oleaje provocado por 'Irene'. Las lluvias y las ráfagas de viento continuaban este miércoles en varias ciudades, aunque con menor intensidad, pero provocando ciertos deslizamientos de tierra y desbordamientos de ríos, informan medios locales.

'Irene' llegó a territorio dominicano como categoría dos pero se fue debilitando hasta descender al nivel uno. Según datos del COE, el huracán obligó a 12.596 personas a abandonar sus hogares, mientras que otras 1.846 tuvieron que refugiarse en los albergues preparados por los gobiernos municipales.
El huracán 'Irene' ha alcanzado este miércoles la categoría 3 y continúa su avance en dirección a las Bahamas, por donde pasará entre este miércoles y el jueves, y hacia Estados Unidos, cuya costa este se espera que toque este sábado, según ha anunciado el Centro Nacional de Huracanes (CNH) estadounidense.

Según el último parte, a las 8:00, hora local (14:00 hora española), el primer huracán de la temporada en el Atlántico se encontraba ya a 540 kilómetros al sureste de Nassau, la capital de Bahamas, con vientos sostenidos de 185 kilómetros.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues sí, el Huracán Irene se intensifica por momentos ya es de Cat.3 con 952mb de presión central vientos sostenidos de 193Km/h. Es más psible de que se quede en Cat.3, a que suba a Cat.4, pero es posible.



Además la zona de formación de Cabo Verde, ya tiene el 60%:

----------


## REEGE

ALCANZA CATEGORÍA TRES 
*Tres personas mueren en República Dominicana por el huracán "Irene".*
El huracán Irene se hace fuerte. En la escala que mide la intensidad de estos fenómenos, del uno al cinco, ha alcanzado el nivel 3. Ahora amenaza las Bahamas y mantiene en alerta a los Estados Unidos. En Carolina del Norte ya han evacuado a miles de turistas.
EFE |  Santo Domingo  | Actualizado el 25/08/2011 a las 08:24 horas 

Al menos tres personas han muerto y más de 37.000 fueron evacuadas en República Dominicana a causa de las lluvias causadas por el huracán "Irene", según informes de los organismos de emergencias y medios locales de prensa.

El último informe del Comité de Operaciones de Emergencias eleva a 88 las comunidades y a 2.292 las viviendas afectadas en varios puntos del país. "Irene", que azota hoy las islas Bahamas y se dirige a las costas de Estados Unidos, no impactó directamente en el territorio dominicano, pero produjo fuertes precipitaciones en prácticamente toda la nación caribeña a su paso el lunes por las costas noreste y norte.

El COE confirmó el fallecimiento de Salvador Nova Carvajal, de 40 años, quien se ahogó momentos después de que su humilde vivienda fuera arrastrada por las aguas de una cañada en el municipio de Cambita Garabitos, en San Cristóbal, una de las provincias más afectadas.

Asimismo, medios de prensa dominicanos dan cuenta de que también en Cambita Garabitos falleció ahogada Miguelina Esmeralda Pacheco, tras ser arrastrada por el río Yubazo, mientras que en El Seibo, corrió la misma suerte el haitiano Lubin Jean Robert, de 42 años, cuando trató de cruzar el río Chavón.

Las autoridades mantienen en alerta roja a 24 de las 32 provincias del país, en tanto que las previsiones meteorológicas afirman que las lluvias continuarán cayendo mañana en buena parte del territorio.

Las decenas de localidades incomunicadas están diseminadas en las provincias El Seibo y San Pedro de Macorís, Monte Plata, San Cristóbal y Azua, Duarte y la capital del país, Santo Domingo. El COE alertó a la población para que se evite cruzar ríos, cañadas y arroyos porque arrastran grandes caudales de agua.

El Centro Nacional de Huracanes de Estados Unidos, en su más reciente informe, establece que "Irene", convertido en un huracán de categoría 3, se mueve entre cayo Rum y Long Island, en Bahamas, con vientos máximos sostenidos de 195 kilómetros por hora. "Irene" está localizado a 295 kilómetros del sureste de Nassau (Bahamas) y a 1.300 kilómetros al sur de cabo Hatteras, en Carolina del Norte, informó el CNH.

*Fuente:antena3.com*

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya con Irene, este ha venido con ganas de dejarse notar, y vaya si lo está haciendo  :Frown: 

Esperemos que no cause daños de importancia a su paso por la costa oeste.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Vaya con Irene, este ha venido con ganas de dejarse notar, y vaya si lo está haciendo 
> 
> Esperemos que no cause daños de importancia a su paso por la costa oeste.


Uyy, otro como yo con los errores geográficos es que uno se lía si no es su zona...
Es la costa Este de lo EE.UU.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Uyy, otro como yo con los errores geográficos es que uno se lía si no es su zona...
> Es la costa Este de lo EE.UU.


Jajajaja  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Bueno, yo tengo "escapatoria", ya que he puesto costa oeste, pero no he puesto de dónde y con respecto a qué... jeje  :Stick Out Tongue: 

EDIT: Definitivamente, la geografía no es lo mío  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Fijaos la forma que tiene y lo grande que es: 950mb presión central y vientos sostenidos de 185Km/h.

----------


## ben-amar

No me gustaria a mi estar en un barco por esas aguas, NO.
La costa oeste del embalse del Atlantico esta muy movida  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Irene sigue con Categoría 3 y haciendo estragos. En nada virará hacia el NE y empezará su debilitamiento a la vez que se va adentrando en aguas más frescas, siguiendo el camino de la circulación subtropical del Atlántico Norte.

Pero no debemos olvidar que al SW de Cabo Verde se ha formado un nuevo ciclón, aún con categoría de depresión tropical. Es la décima de la temporada, y por eso su nombre es Ten.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Otro que va a llegar lejos.
Se va a pasear en Huracán por toda la costa Este de los EE.UU, y va a llegar en forma de Tormenta Tropical hasta el Sur de Groenlandia. 
Ya lo próximo que veremos será : Nace en Cabo Verde, llega a EE.UU, sigue al N, atraviesa el Océano Artico, y aparece por el otro lado :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Y Bueno que en el "Pacífico" tenemo un Tifón-Huracán Cat.4, que puede subir a Cat.5, se llama Nanmadol. De momento el único dato que tenemos es que tiene vientos sostenidos de 241Km/h:









Y a su NE, tenemos una Tormenta Tropical, con pinta de llegar a ser un gran Huracán también, se llama Talas:







Aquí en esta Imágen, podéis ver a Talas en el centro y al bicho a la Izquierda:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Irene acaba de bajar a Cat.2 y el Tifón Nanmandol Sigue fortificandose. *Sigue con vientos sostenidos de 250Km/h y rachas de viento de hasta 310Km/h.*

----------


## REEGE

*SEIS MUERTOS Y GRAVES DESTROZOS*. 
La furia del huracán "Irene" se dirige hacia la costa de Estados Unidos. 
El huracán "Irene" sigue azotando al Caribe con sus vientos cercanos a los 200 kilómetros por hora. Deja, de momento, 6 muertos y cuantiosos destrozos. Ya empieza a alejarse de Bahamas y se acerca a la costa este de Estados Unidos.

Irene mantiene al Caribe en estado de emergencia.
*antena3.com*  |  Madrid  | Actualizado el 26/08/2011 a las 15:25 horas 

Millones de residentes en toda la costa este de Estados Unidos se preparan para la inminente llegada del huracán "Irene", que ha sido descrito como un "monstruo" capaz de causar enormes daños económicos. El huracán se acerca a la costa este del país y en Nueva York ya se está desalojando a los ciudadanos más vulnerables.

El fenómeno natural es por ahora un huracán de fuerza 3 en la escala Saffir-Simpson, de un máximo de cinco, y podría llegar al nivel 4 en las próximas horas. Se prevé que toque tierra el sábado, posiblemente en Carolina del Norte.

Se ha decretado el estado de emergencia en cinco estados ante la posible llegada del ciclón. No quieren volver a pasar por una experiencia como la vivida con el devastador Katrina.

Por el momento el huracán "Irene" ha destrozado las Bahamas con vientos sostenidos de hasta 185 kilómetros hora. Seis personas han fallecido a su paso por Puerto Rico, República Dominicana, Haití, Turcos y Caicos y son más de 30.000 los damnificados.

Además de ocasionar numerosos cortes en el sumistro de energía eléctrica y severas inundaciones. "Irene" ha pasado de tormenta tropical a huracán y se está convirtiendo en un fenómeno sin precedentes al avanzar sobre las fuerzas del Atlántico sin perder la gran fuerza acumada en el Caribe.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Algunas  otras impresionantes imágenes de Irene a su paso por las Bahamas, y algunas otras. Y su bastante probable y predicha colisión con las costas Carolina del N o del S. Los estadounidenses, se preparan para la colisión de Irene:











Fuente:www.cazatomentas.net

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y Nanmadol sigue en Cat.4, a punto de llegar a la 5, con *vientos sostenidos de 254Km/h, y presión central de 919mb*

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y Nanmadol sigue en Cat.4, a punto de llegar a la 5, con *vientos sostenidos de 254Km/h, y presión central de 919mb*


Este es un buen cacharro, tiene todo para convertirse en un buen engendro.

A ver el paso de Irene por la costa ESTE de EEUU. Parece ser que los yankis han actuado con cordura, esperemos que no cause daños de importancia y que los planes de emergencias y evacuación funcionen correctamente tal y como hasta ahora.

----------


## REEGE

'Irene' toca tierra en Carolina del Norte mientras Nueva York se prepara para su llegada. 
El huracán llega a Carolina del Norte con vientos máximos sostenidos de 140 kilómetros por hora. Los principales aeropuertos de Nueva York cerrarán sus pistas a las llegadas. 'Irene' pierde intensidad pero podría recobrar fuerza.

*antena3.com*  |  Madrid  | Actualizado el 27/08/2011 a las 14:40 horas 

El huracán 'Irene' tocó tierra cerca de cabo Lookout, en Carolina del Norte (Estados Unidos), con vientos máximos sostenidos de 140 kilómetros por hora, informó el Centro Nacional de Huracanes (CNH) de EEUU. 

'Irene' embiste la zona como un ciclón de categoría 1, la mínima en la escala de intensidad Saffir-Simpson, de un máximo de cinco, y se pronostica que comenzará a perder intensidad en las próximas horas. Este es el primer ciclón que impacta con territorio estadounidense desde el 2008 cuando 'Ike' tocó tierra en Galveston, Texas. 

El ojo del huracán, que podría afectar a unos 65 millones de personas, estaba localizado a 10 kilómetros al norte-noreste de cabo Lookout y 100 kilómetros al suroeste de cabo Hatteras, en Carolina del Norte. 

Se desplaza hacia el norte-noreste a 22 kilómetros por hora y en esta trayectoria se moverá hacia el este de Carolina del Norte para luego avanzar hacia el sur de Nueva Inglaterra el domingo. 

'Irene', que dejó al menos seis muertos a su paso por el Caribe, azota la costa de Carolina del Norte con fuertes vientos, torrenciales lluvias y una marejada ciclónica "extremadamente peligrosa". Mantiene en alerta de huracán a grandes centros poblados de la costa atlántica incluyendo a la ciudad de Nueva York, según el CNH. 

Está vigente un aviso de huracán (paso del sistema en 36 horas) desde Nueva Jersey, Nueva York y hasta la costa de Massachusetts, incluyendo las islas de Martha's Vineyard y Nantucket. Permanece en vigor una vigilancia de huracán (paso en 48 horas) para el norte de Sandy Hook, en Nueva Jersey, hasta la desembocadura del río Merrimack, en Massachusetts. 

El CNH recomendó a los residentes en Canadá estar atentos a la trayectoria de 'Irene'. El sistema tropical es considerado un "gran huracán" ya que sus vientos con fuerza de huracán se extienden 150 kilómetros desde su centro y los de fuerza con tormenta tropical a 465 kilómetros.

Los aeropuertos de Nueva York echan el cierre.
Entretanto, Nueva York se prepara para su llegada. Los aeropuertos de Nueva York no permitirán el aterrizaje de aviones debido a la prevista llegada del huracán Irene, informó la Autoridad Portuaria neoyorquina. 

Aunque el cierre de los aeropuertos afectará tanto a los vuelos internacionales como a los nacionales con destino a Nueva York, no impedirá el despegue de vuelos, al menos hasta nuevo aviso. 

Dicha instancia anunció, además, la cancelación de todos los autobuses, del metropolitano de Nueva York y de los trenes de cercanías de Nueva York y de la Nueva Jersey Transit. 

El alcalde de Nueva York, Michael Bloomberg, ha ordenado la evacuación de unas 250.000 personas que viven en las áreas situadas por debajo del nivel del mar. Otras ciudades costeras como la turística Ocean City, en Maryland, también ha recibido el mandato de evacuación.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Llegará con Cat,.1 a Nueva York. De momento radar:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo no he visto hoy el telediario, pero por lo que veo en el radar, la ha tenido que liar parda:



De momento Irene ya es TT, y se irá debilitando conforme avance hacia el NE. Y además tenemos otra TT, Jose, que no se espera que dure mucho más de 24H, ya que su trayectoria es hacia el N.
Pero al SW de Cabo Verde, tenemos una zona de formación al 40%, y seguramente de ahí saldrá la próxima:



Mientras en el Pacífico Este seguimos teniendo al Tifón Nanmadol en Cat.1 y rolará hacia el NW, bajando de intensidad conforme se adentre en tierra hasta disiparse.



Y también tenemos a la Tormenta Tropical Talas, que se espera que suba a Huracán Cat.1, y que afecte a Japón por la parte S, en esta categoría:

----------


## ben-amar

En efecto, Irene a pasado a ser TT y en Nueva York, la liga profesional, han programado un partido de futbol americano para mañana a las 7 de la tarde; ¿tan seguros estan de que todo ha pasado ya?

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo acabo de escuchar por la radio que ha dejado por lo menos 20 muertos su paso por la costa E de los EE.UU. Pronto se disipará:

Y así está la cosa en el Atlántico N, IRENE a punto de disiparse, al igual que JOSE, que le dan 12H.
Pero tenemos un nuevo ciclón tropical creado en Cabo Verde, que todavía es DT(por lo que no tiene nombre), pero se espera que llegue a alcanzar categoría de Huracán a medio camino entre los dos continentes:





Y Por el otro lado en el Pacífico tenemos ya a la TT Nanmadol y TT Talas en el mismo parelelo, y que pronto se disipara´n, aunque Nanmadol se adentrará en China y Talas en Japón.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pero tenemos un nuevo ciclón tropical creado en Cabo Verde, que todavía es DT(por lo que no tiene nombre), pero se espera que llegue a alcanzar categoría de Huracán a medio camino entre los dos continentes:


Y si se cumplen las previsiones, puede llegar a la zona del Caribe hecho un buen huracán  :Frown: . Veremos a ver su avance, pero por los datos que aparecen hasta ahora, parece ser que vamos a tener a otro bicharraco dando vueltas por ahí...

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Y si se cumplen las previsiones, puede llegar a la zona del Caribe hecho un buen huracán . Veremos a ver su avance, pero por los datos que aparecen hasta ahora, parece ser que vamos a tener a otro bicharraco dando vueltas por ahí...


De momento para el Jueves se espera que sea Huracán y para el Sábado, ya Huracán Mayor. Creo que si no llega a Cat.5, se va a quedar cerca.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, la antes llamada depresión tropical doce, ahora ya es  tormenta tropical Katia, con vientos de 35 nudos sostenidos, y presión de 1006mb.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Antes de seguir con Katia, os voy a dejar la animación del satélite de Irene, que hace 12 años hubo una igual, que hizo lo mismo y pasó por los mismos lugares. Y las victimas ascienden a 44 en EE.UU.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, el próximo Major Hurricane va en camino...

Ahora mismo ya ha bajado a 997 mb, con vientos máximos sostenidos de 92,6 Km/h a la espera de que su presión central siga descendiendo y consecuentemente sus vientos aumentando conforme vayan pasando las horas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sigue aumentando, pronto será ya Huracán. Ya tiene vientos sostenidos de 105Km/h, presión central de 993mb y rachas de hasta 121Km/h. Si señor, va a ser un pedazo de Huracán, fijaos la tabla de probabilidades, va a dura mucho mas seguro de 120H, y este si seguro llegará a Cat.4, pero ¿llegará a Cat. 5?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿llegará a Cat. 5?


Lo veo complicado, pero tampoco lo descarto.

Tiene que llegar a aguas más cálidas (que llegará), descender mucho su presión central (que lo hará) y consecuentemente fortalecerse una barbaridad. La cuestión estará en qué hará... si vira hacia la costa este de EEUU que sería lo más lógico, veo difícil que llegue a ser Cat. 5, ahora bien, si el bicho en vez de virar sigue recto y se interna en el Caribe, en donde el agua está como un perro más caliente que una sopa, pues ya me entiendes lo que puede salir de ahí.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Con esto de que nos llueve se nos olvidan los Huracanes:

Katia ya el Huracán Cat.1 con 987mb de presión central y vientos sostenidos de 121Km/h. Además parece que va ser de larga duración.
Se mueve hacia el W a 32Km/h:

Además tenemos un alto indice de formación en el Caribe.

----------


## Luján

Se te ha olvidado poner que en el Pacífico este se ha formado una nueva, la octava ya, depresión tropical.

Y en el Pacífico oeste, Talas sigue rumbo a Japón, con pocas intenciones de desaparecer pronto.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> *Se te ha olvidado poner que en el Pacífico este se ha formado una nueva, la octava ya, depresión tropical.*
> 
> Y en el Pacífico oeste, Talas sigue rumbo a Japón, con pocas intenciones de desaparecer pronto.


Esa la he visto, pero como pone Post-Tropical he suponido, que estaba ya apunto de disiparse.

----------


## Luján

> Esa la he visto, pero como pone Post-Tropical he suponido, que estaba ya apunto de disiparse.


Pues sí, ahora tan sólo es un área de inestabilidad, con un 10% de probabilidad de recuperar el status de ciclón.

Mientras tanto, a 360Km al norte de Berbuda se está formando un sistema de baja presiones no tropical que puede derivar en ciclón (10%)

En cuanto a Katia, el NHC no le da más de un 34% de probabilidades de aumentar de categoría, dentro de 36 horas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Katia ha descendido a TT, aumentando su presión central hasta los 990 mb y sus vientos ahora mismo rondan los 110 Km/h, aunque la predicción sigue diciendo que llegará a ser un Major Hurricane.

En el Golfo de México hay un área de bajas presiones con un 80% de probabilidad de generar un ciclón tropical, y teniendo en cuenta que el agua está como una sopa, pues veremos a ver qué sale de ahí.

También, en la costa este de  EEUU al norte de Bermudas, hay otro área de bajas presiones desplazándose hacia el noreste con un 50% de probabilidad de que se forme un ciclón tropical en las próx. 48 horas. Esta habría que verla hacia donde va, porque lo más probable en caso de formarse es que coja rumbo hacia las Azores...

----------


## ben-amar

> Esa la he visto, pero como pone Post-Tropical he *suponido*, que estaba ya apunto de disiparse.


Supuesto, niño, supuesto  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

Pues la zona de actividad del Golfo de México se ha convertido en la 13ª depresión tropical de la temporada en la zona del Atlántico Norte-Caribe. Se espera que alcance categoría de Tormenta Tropical en breve, pasando a llamarse Lee. Afectará a las costas e interior de Texas, Lusiana, Mississippi, Alabama y, probablemente, también a Arkansas, Tennessee y Florida.



Curiosamente, la tabla de previsión de Katia no da grandes probabilidades de que se convierta en huracán mayor antes de 120 horas, pero el mapa de probabilidad de situación, sí que marca la M de huracán mayor.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Supuesto, niño, supuesto


Ya sabia yo que no me sonaba bien...
Lo que pasa es que no me acordaba de la forma verbal correcta :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Luján

> Ya sabia yo que no me sonaba bien...
> Lo que pasa es que no me acordaba de la forma verbal correcta.


Para eso está la RAE y su diccionario: www.rae.es ; http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltCons...3&LEMA=suponer ; http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIV...&IDVERBO=10231

----------


## embalses al 100%

Esto que tiene el 60% de formación me parece que se está formando demasiado al Norte. Habrá que seguir a ver como evoluciona.


Mientras en el Golfo de México tenemos Ya una depresión tropical, y Katia vuelve a se Huracán Cat.1, lo que no se ya si llegará a ser Mayor.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Esto que tiene el 60% de formación me parece que se está formando demasiado al Norte. Habrá que seguir a ver como evoluciona.


Dime si no estás pensando lo mismo que yo... "Gordon", "Vince", etc...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Dime si no estás pensando lo mismo que yo... "Gordon", "Vince", etc...



En este caso va a ser que no (http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo_atl.shtml):




> SHOWER ACTIVITY ASSOCIATED WITH A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM LOCATED ABOUT 460 MILES SOUTH-SOUTHEAST OF HALIFAX NOVA SCOTIA HAS DECREASED...AND UPPER-LEVEL WINDS ARE BECOMING UNFAVORABLE FOR A TROPICAL STORM TO DEVELOP. THIS SYSTEM HAS A MEDIUM CHANCE...40 PERCENT...OF BECOMING A TROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS AS IT MOVES TOWARD THE NORTHEAST AT 10 TO 15 MPH. ADDITIONAL INFORMATION ON THIS SYSTEM CAN BE FOUND IN HIGH SEAS FORECASTS ISSUED BY THE NOAA OCEAN PREDICTION...UNDER AWIPS HEADER NFDHSFAT1 AND WMO HEADER FZNT01 KWBC.


Resumiendo: Las características de ciclón tropical se están desvasneciendo. Sí es probable que forme una buena borrasta de latitudes medias, pero un huracán, como tal, no lo creo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hombre, si llega a hacerse una buena borrasca como aquella que llamaron Paula, bienvenida sea  :Smile: 

No estaría de más una buena borrasca que barriera de oeste a este la Península, así hay agua para todos  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Se nos ha olvidado ir haciendo repaso de la situación de los huracanes y demás ciclones tropicales.

En el Atlántico Norte - Caribe - Golfo de México hay dos ciclones activos. Katia, en categoría 2 con previsión de afectar de refilón a todo el archipiélago caribeño para posteriormente pasar sobre Bermudas y subirse al carro de la corriente de chorro, pudiendo pasar a categoría de tormenta tropical en 120 horas.

Por otro lado, dentro del Golfo de México se encuentra la depresión tropical Lee, entrando en tierra por el estado de Luisiana para pasar a Mississippi, Alabama y Tennessee.


En el otro lado del mundo. Se presenta activa una tormenta, Noru, en rumbo norte hacia las islas Kuriles.

----------


## ben-amar

Ultima hora:
El huracán Katia ha ganado intensidad al subir a categoría 3 de 5 en la escala Saffir-Simpson. Los meteorólogos, informa Efe, estiman que las grandes marejadas afectarán a partir de mañana a la costa este de EEUU, Bermudas, las Antillas mayores y las playas del este de Bahamas.
Hace 12 minutos
http://eskup.elpais.com/el_pais

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues sí, tiene Cat.3 con 959mb de presión y vientos sotenidos de 185Km/h.

Además hay una zona de formación al 60% al SW de Cabo Verde. De ahí, seguramente para mañana ya salga otro bicho.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya con Katia, vaya trajín que se trae entre manos, sube a huracán, baja a TT, sube de nuevo a huracán y ahora está hecho todo un bichejo de cat.3  :EEK!: 

Por cierto, una trayectoria perfecta... parece que no va a afectar a nadie (si acaso a Bermudas) y también, cuando ese bicho se disipe, esperemos que alguna borrasca aproveche sus restos y nos deje un buen regalito  :Big Grin:  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Actualización

Katia ya es huracán mayor. Ha ascendido a categoría 4. Tiene una presión mínima central estimada de 946 mb y vientos sostenidos de 115 nudos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues sí señor, Katia es un buen bicho, porque inésperadamente,* ha subido a Cat.4.* Tiene presión central de *945mb, vientos sostenidos de 217Km/h y rachas de hasta 260Km/h*.








Su recorrido:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Fijaos en estas imágenes del CEPPM. Ese centro de bajas presiones con 942mb, es nada y nada menos que Katia. Habrá que tener cuidado, porque vaya trayectoria que lleva:

Día 10 de Septiembre 14.00:


Día 11 de Septiembre 14.00:

----------


## REEGE

'Katia' se transforma en un huracán de categoría 4.

El huracán 'Katia' ha ganado de nuevo intensidad al subir a categoría 4, con vientos máximos sostenidos de 215 kilómetros por hora. La principal amenaza para la costa este de EE.UU son, por el momento, sus peligrosas marejadas, según ha informado el Centro Nacional de Huracanes (CNH) de EE.UU.

EFE  |  Miami  | Actualizado el 06/09/2011 a las 08:21 horas 

El centro de 'Katia' se halla a 725 kilómetros al sur de Bermudas y se desplaza hacia el noroeste con una velocidad de traslación de 17 kilómetros por hora. Así lo ha indicado el CNH.

'Katia', que ha desarrollado un enorme ojo en su avance por aguas del Atlántico, es un huracán de categoría 4 en la escala de intensidad Saffir-Simpson, de un máximo de cinco, y sus "peligrosas marejadas son el principal peligro para la costa este de EE.UU y de Bermudas", ha agregado el CNH, con sede en Miami. "Se esperan algunas fluctuaciones en su intensidad durante las próximas 24 horas, seguidas de un lento debilitamiento", ha añadido el CNH.

Los meteorólogos estiman que las grandes marejadas y resacas generadas a su paso afectarán durante los próximos días la costa este de EE.UU, Bermudas, las Antillas mayores y las playas del este de Bahamas. Por ello, según ha alertado el CNH, las fuertes marejadas que causará 'Katia' pueden poner en riesgo la vida humana.

Los meteorólogos del CNH han señalado que todavía es pronto para predecir si 'Katia' impactará en la costa de EE.UU o girará hacia el este para permanecer en aguas del Atlántico norte, como parecen indicar las proyecciones a cinco días.

No obstante, aunque no toque tierra en territorio estadounidense, 'Katia' sí causará fuertes marejadas y resacas a lo largo de la costa este durante esta semana.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí os dejo la imagen del satélite de Katia, que en mi opinión, es muy pequeño.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Fijaos en estas imágenes del CEPPM. Ese centro de bajas presiones con 942mb, es nada y nada menos que Katia. Habrá que tener cuidado, porque vaya trayectoria que lleva:


A eso me refería...

Si alguna borrasca que venga para la Península aprovechara los restos de Katia, sería la leche  :Smile: 

Aunque me parece a mí que se irá para arriba y en todo caso, el regalo se lo llevarían los ingleses  :Frown:

----------


## ben-amar

Y llevandoselo los ingleses, ¡que egoistas! ¿no pillariamos ni las sobras?

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ya se ha formado la 14º ciclón tropical. Está a medio camino entre Cabo Verde y América del Sur. Todavía es Td y se llamará María. Y se prevé, que llegue a se Huracán a la altura de Puerto Rico.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Como tenemos el Atlántico Norte. Katia sigue avanzando hacia el norte en Cat.1 de Huracán.
Tenemos La 14º(María) aún en DT, y un área de formación al 60% en el SW del Golfo de México. A ver lo que sale de ahí, y hasta dónde llega...

En el Pacífico este, tenemos otra TT, Kulap, que se espera que llegue a ser Tifón Cat.1, en las próximas horas y que siga un recorrido que le haga tocar tierra en la panza de China aún en Cat.1.

Así vienen los modelos del CEEPM:

----------


## Luján

Aquí tenéis una predicción por parte de la Wetterzentrale alemana para los próximos 7 días.

Se puede ver como Katia (que tarda unos momentos en entrar en campo) pasará entre Gran Bretaña e Islandia para alcanzar Noruega. Impresionante recorrido.

----------


## ben-amar

O sea, nosotros no pillamos ni por asomo.
¡con lo bien que nos vendrian unas lluvias residuales!  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

MARÍA ya es TT, y no se espera que pase de eso.
Y el área de formación del Golfo de México, ya está al 70%, y lo que salga de ahí, se llamará NATE.
Katia sigue en Huracán Cat.1 moviéndose al NW.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> O sea, nosotros no pillamos ni por asomo.
> ¡con lo bien que nos vendrian unas lluvias residuales!


Vaya que si nos vendría bien  :Smile:  Se podía poner el ojo sobre Madrid, y que ese bicho se pusiera a dar vueltas durante una semana sobre la Península... agua para todos  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Atención con Atlántico Norte, tenemos 3 ciclones tropicales activos.
Tenemos a Katia en Cat.1 y debilitándose. Presión de 979mb y vientos sostenidos de 145Km/h.
Tenemos a María en TT, sin esperar a que pase de eso. Presión de 1001mb y vientos sostenidos de 80Km/h
Y tenemos a Nate en TT, pero con alta probabilidad de convertirse en Huracán, virar 90º de dirección N a W. y adentrarse como Huracán de pleno en México. De momento presión de 1002mb y vientos sostenidos de 72Km/h.







Y por el Pacífico Este, tenemos la TT Kulap, que no espera que suba de Categoría, ni que toque tierra. Se moverá al NW pasará entre China y Japon y se debilitará.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Cuidado con Katia, que va a llgar al N de las Islas Brtánicas como Huracán Cat.1:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Cuidado con Katia, que va a llgar al N de las Islas Brtánicas como Huracán Cat.1:


Maldito anticiclón de las Azores!  :Mad:  No nos va a dejar nada  :Frown: 

Ahora en serio... no creo que llegue a tanto. Por esa zona las aguas ya están muy frías para ese bicho y dudo mucho que llegue hasta las Islas Británicas como huracán, vamos, sería todo un récord.

Otra cosa es que viniera hacia la Península, en ese caso sí que me creo más que pudiera llegar hasta aquí como huracán.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Mientras Katia sigue a lo suyo como Huracán Cat.1, que como dices, no llegará como huracan, pero sí como TT.
Maria sigue a lo suyo también, que se acerca a las Islas esas pequeñas del Caribe, que en cada hay un país distinto.
En el Golfo de México, tenemos a Nate, que no se mueve, y está estaciona y fortaleciéndose..., que cosas más raras se ven cada día...
Y pronto será Huracán.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Katia llegará al Reino Unido como TT, o profunda borrasca, con vientos sostenidos de 100Km/h. Sin duda, una gran temporal al que se tendran que preparar.





Fijaos, en el aire tan caliente que lleva en altura.
500hPa


850hPa


Día 12, en superficie:


Mientras Maria y Nate siguen a lo suyo como TT, que no llegarán a más.

----------


## embalses al 100%

No me lo puedo creer. MARÍA, llegará a ser Huracán Cat.1 en las próximas. Se ha fortalecido bastante en la últimas 12H.
Al sur de las Islas Cabo Verde tenemos una zona de formación del 20%.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Se han cumplido las predicciones, María Huracán Cat.1, pero fijaos a que Latitud:

Tocando las costas de Canadá.

----------


## Luján

Le queda poco de vida ya. No le dan ni 24 horas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Le queda poco de vida ya. No le dan ni 24 horas.


Pero otro Huracán Cat.1, que llega lejos.
Calculo que la próxima temporada, o la siguiente, llegarán algunos a la Península Ibérica  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Luján

> Pero otro Huracán Cat.1, que llega lejos.
> Calculo que la próxima temporada, o la siguiente, llegarán algunos a la Península Ibérica .


Jejeje,

Ajolá (como he oído por mi pueblo) y te oigan. Eso sí, dejando los vientos de camino. Que lleguen sólo las lluvias.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Tenemos un área de formación al 70% tanto en el Atlántico Norte, como en el Pacífico Este. 
Seguro que sale algo interesante de ambos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Uyyyyyy, nos hemos comido un Tifón en el Pacífico Oeste, de Cat.4, aunque ya ha bajado a Cat.3. Y irá bajando de Categoria conforme pase por las costas de Japón hasta disiparse. Se llama ROKE.

----------


## Luján

> Uyyyyyy, nos hemos comido un Tifón en el Pacífico Oeste, de Cat.4, aunque ya ha bajado a Cat.3. Y irá bajando de Categoria conforme pase por las costas de Japón hasta disiparse. Se llama ROKE.


Nos hemos comido dos.

No le prestamos atención al Pacífico oeste. La otra estaba algo más al noreste.

Por cierto, ¿habéis visto la trayectoria tan loca que ha tenido Roke?

----------


## REEGE

Tifón Roke toca tierra japonesa, avanza hacia Fukushima.  

21 de septiembre de 2011, 04:30Tokio, 21 sep (PL) 
El tifón Roke tocó hoy tierra japonesa y se mueve hacia la prefectura de Fukushima, afectada por el devastador terremoto y tsunami de marzo pasado y escenario de la peor crisis nuclear del país.

Su entrada a suelo nipón lo hizo alrededor de las 14:00 hora local cerca de la ciudad de Hamamatsu, en la prefectura de Shizuoka, situada en el centro de Honshu, la principal isla de este archipiélago.

De acuerdo con la Agencia Meteorológica Nacional, el organismo, con rumbo hacia el noreste, es posible que llegue a las 18:00 hora local a esta capital y a las 21:00 a la prefectura de Fukushima, aún por recuperarse de la citada tragedia nuclear.

Roke causó hasta la mañana de este miércoles cinco muertos en las prefecturas de Aichi, Ehime, Saga y Nagasaki, según reportes de la prensa local.

El gobierno de Japón recomendó la víspera la evacuación de un millón 200 mil personas en el oeste y centro del país debido a la amenaza de inundaciones por este tifón.

También la Agencia Meteorológica advirtió que las fuertes lluvias que lo acompañan pueden causar además desprendimientos de tierra.

A principio de mes Japón fue golpeado por un organismo similar, Talas, formado el 25 de agosto en el Océano pacífico y que en esta nación dejó más de 100 muertos y desaparecidos.

----------


## REEGE

LA TORMENTA LLEGA CON VIENTOS DE MÁS DE 130 KM./HORA 
Un poderoso tifón provoca la evacuación de un millón de personas en Japón
Con vientos de más de 130 kilómetros por hora, el tifón 'Roke' se dirige hacia la costa noroeste de Japón, devastada por el tsunami. Hay un millón de evacuados.

antena3.com  |  Madrid  | Actualizado el 21/09/2011 a las 12:11 horas 

Un poderoso tifón, 'Roke', se dirige hacia la costa noroeste de Japón, devastada por el tsunami, y ha provocado ya la evacuación de un millón de personas.

De momento, se contabilizan cinco muertos, un balance que podría aumentar en las próximas horas. Las víctimas fueron arrastradas por los ríos crecidos por las lluvias.

En el camino del tifón se encuentra una planta de energía nuclear, aunque sus responsables aseguran que no hay peligro. En muchas ciudades se están produciendo rescates de personas cercadas por el agua.

Grandes fábricas, como Toyota, han tenido que cancelar su producción por no tener materiales asegurados. Ha habido también cancelación de vuelos y de servicios de tren bala.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y ya ha salido algo tanto en el Atlántico Norte como en el Pacífico Este. 

En el Atlántico Norte se llama OPHELIA ya es TT, y no se espera que pase de esa Categoría.

Y por el Pacífico Este ha salido HILARY, que es TT, pero esta si se espera que en cuanto se vaya adentrando hacia el Océano, se vaya fortaleciendo y llegará a ser Huracán.

----------


## Luján

http://www.suite101.net/news/un-tifo...kushima-a67488

*Un tifón alcanza Fukushima*




> *Un tifón alcanza Fukushima*
> 
>  21-sep-2011 Beatriz Domínguez Villar
> El Tifón Roke visto desde el espacio - _NASA_
> 
> Un tifón ha alcanzado hoy Fukushima tras atravesar el centro de Japón, pero, afortunadamente, apenas ha causado daños. 
>  El tifón Roke alcanzó las costas japonesas hoy  sobre las 07:00h del miércoles 21 (las 14:00 del martes 20 hora local)  y, tras atravesar el centro de Japón, llegó a la prefectura de Tohoku  (al noroeste de la isla principal), la misma zona arrasada por el  terremoto y posterior tsunami y donde se encuentra la central nuclear de  Fukushima, sobre las 14:00h del miércoles (las 21:00 del martes hora  local). Afortunadamente, el tifón no causó daños de importancia en la  central.
>  El tifón Roke nació en el Pacífico Sur y se desplazó hacia las islas  del sur de Japón, sufriendo un cambio de trayectoria hacia el norte,  atravesando Japón de sur a norte. En algunos casos, superó los 150 km/h,  y ha dejado a su paso un balance de 5 muertos, 60 heridos, 4  desaparecidos y gran cantidad de evacuaciones (algo más de un millón de  personas).
>  Además, sobre las 22:30 hora local de Japón, se produjo también un seísmo de magnitud 5.3 en la escala de Richter (el terremoto que causó el tsunami en marzo  tuvo una magnitud de 8.9), cuyo epicentro se situó entre Tokio y  Fukushima. Los servicios de rescate no han dado por el momento  información sobre las víctimas o los posibles daños provocados por este  seísmo.
> ...

----------


## embalses al 100%

¡Qué rápido crece HILARY, ya es Huracán Cat.1, y antes del Sábado se espera que ya sea Huracán mayor. Es posible que llegue a Cat.5.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jod*r con HILARY, ya es Huracán Cat.4 y en las próximas 12H, puede que incluso suba a Cat.5.
Lo malo, es que está rozando las costas de México, por lo que les está afectando de pleno. Que alguien ponga los mapas que estoy mas justo de tiempo que un reloj de cuerda.

----------


## Luján

> Jod*r con HILARY, ya es Huracán Cat.4 y en las próximas 12H, puede que incluso suba a Cat.5.
> Lo malo, es que está rozando las costas de México, por lo que les está afectando de pleno. Que alguien ponga los mapas que estoy mas justo de tiempo que un reloj de cuerda.


Ahí que voy.

Al parecer se va a alejar de Mexico hacia el oeste para después virar hacia el norte.



La tabla de predicciones dice que descenderá de categoría muy pronto, nada de subir a 5.

----------


## Luján

Actualización de la situación.

En el Atlántico se ha formado una tormenta tropical, Philippe, en aguas de Cabo Verde, que se desplaza hacia el noroeste a 7 nudos. Hay muy pocas probabilidades de que pase de Tormenta tropical.



Además, hay un área de bajas presiones, los restos de Ophelia, cerca de las islas caribeñas que podría formar (70%) un nuevo ciclón tropical.



Por el otro lado, en el Pacífico, Hilary varía su rumbo hacia el norte como huracán de categoría 3. Irá disipándose progresivamente hasta quedar en depresión tropical antes de tocar tierra en la Península de California.




Algo más lejos, en el Pacífico hay actualmente tres ciclones activos. La tormenta tropical Haitang, sobre tierras camboyanas y vietnamitas; El tifón Nesat, sobre las Filipinas y una depresión tropical al sur de Japón, a la latitud de Filipinas.

----------


## Luján

¡Cómo anda el patio!

En el Atlántico hay dos ciclones activos. Ophelia ha resurgido, con ganas de llegar a ser Huracán, se moverá por el este del arco insular del Caribe y Golfo de México siendo, de momento, tan sólo una depresión tropical. Mientras tanto, Philippe sigue como tormenta tropical en su ruta que le llevará, a lomos de los alisios desde Cabo Verde hasta el centro del Atlántico Central, donde se prevé que se disipe totalmente.

En el Pacífico este, junto a las costas Mexicanas continúa Hilary en movimiento norte, ya como huracán categoría 1, pero tendiendo a disiparse rápidamente.

En el otro lado del mundo, Haitang ya se ha disipado, Nesat, que sigue como tifón, ya ha abandonado Filipinas y se dirige a Vietnam y Camboya y tras de sí viene otro más, Nalgae, que aún es tormenta tropical y pasará algo al norte de Filipinas, rumbo a China.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Me parece a mí, que Ophelia, se va a comer a Philippe.
Y por el Pacífico, parece que en cuanto se disipen esos dos van a tener algunos dias de tranquilidad.

----------


## embalses al 100%

*OPHELIA* es desde primeras horas de esta tarde Huracán de Cat.3. Mientras, Philippe, sigue como TT, y va directo hacia Ophelia. Mientras Hylary, se ha disipado ya.

Mientras en el Pacífico W, Nesat ha bajado ya a TT, y mientras más se adentre en tierra se irá disipando.
Mientras *NALGAE*, con Tifón de* Cat.4*, está pisando Filipinas con vientos sotenidos de 203Km/h y rachas de hasta 260Km/h. Tras pasar por Filipanas bajará a Cat.1.

Ophelia:


Philippe:


El bicho de Nalgae:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ophelia, otro que llegará como TT hasta el Reino Unido. Pena de Anticiclón  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Mientras Ophelia se disipó hace ya tiempo, Phillipe, sigue como TT rondando las Bermudas.
Por el Pacífico Este tenemos dos áreas de formación, una al 70% y otra al 50%. Seguro que de ahí sale algo.

Mientras por el Pacífico Oeste, esta la cosa tranquila, ya que Nalgae ha bajado hasta depresión tropical y muy pronto se disipará.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Philippe ha ascendido a Huracán Cat.1, mientras finalizaba el mensaje, y se espera que que valla rolan hacia las Azores. Y si no llega estar ese anticiclón que nos acompaña y que lo va a hacer durante bastante tiempo más, pues sería una borras quilla que hubiese entrado por Lisboa.

Además de esto, las dos zonas de formación que había en el Pacífico Este, ya son ciclones tropicales. Ambos rolarán hasta impactar contra México. Uno ya tiene nombre, IRWIN, y no se espera que pase de la categoría de TT que tiene actualmente.
Mientras el otro sigue llamándose Depresión Tropical Ten(10), aunque se llamará JOVA, pero se espera que pronto ascienda de Categoría y este impacte como Huracán Cat.2 contra las costas de México.

----------


## embalses al 100%

De momento tenemos dos Huracanes y una Tormenta Tropical activos:

Tenemos por un lado a Philippe en el Atlántico Norte como Huracán Cat.1, que si no fuese por el Anticiclón vendría directo hacia la península. Aunque su predicción es que se dirija hasta Islandia.

Por otro lado tenemos en el Pacífico Este, a Irwin como Huracán Cat.2, que se espera que mantenga esa categoría y que role hasta impactar contra las costas de México en ella.
Y también tenemos a la TT Jova, que se espera que ascienda de Cat., hasta se Huracán Mayor justo antes de impactar contra las costas Mexicanas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Seguimos:

Philippe baja a TT Y sigue en la trayectoria hacia el NE.

Y por le Pacífico Este, tenemos a Irwin como Huracán Cat.1. Y Jova, que como no se aligere, no pasa de TT, aunque los modelos siguen apuntando que subirá de Categoría. Y al SE de estos dos ciclones tenemos un área de formación al 50% ya, así que seguramente de ahí salga otro. 

Por el resto de mares y Océanos la cosa sigue tranquila.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Philippe se ha disipado como ciclón Tropical, aunque sigue como borrasca.

Y ahora los papeles en el Pacífico Este han cambiado.
IRWIN ha bajado a Categoría de TT y JOVA, ha subido a Huracán de Cat.1.
El área de formación se encuentra ya al 70%, pronto saldrá el próximo de ahí.

Saludos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

IRWIN parece que se queda como TT, y pronto se disipará, mientras que JOVA ya es Huracán de Cat.3, se dirige hacia las costas de México y antes de llegar a ellas existen probabilidades de que suba a Cat.4

----------


## embalses al 100%

Tras causar grandes estragos JOVA en México y darles un poco de duración IRWIN, parecía que se iba a disipar pero ha vuelto a ganar la categoría de TT, y lejos de adentrarse an México ha virado y se dirige lentamente hacia el S-SW.

----------


## REEGE

"Rina" se convierte en el quinto huracán del Atlántico.  

Miami (EE.UU.), 25 oct (EFE).- "Rina" se ha transformado en el quinto huracán de la temporada de ciclones en el Atlántico, al aumentar rápidamente sus vientos máximos sostenidos a 120 kilómetros por hora, informó el Centro Nacional de Huracanes (CNH) de Estados Unidos.

Los meteorólogos han alertado de la transformaciónde Rina en el quinto huracán de la temporada de ciclones en el Atlántico, con vientos sostenidos de 120 km/hora. En la foto de archivo,  dos de los varios vehículos arrastrados al mar por las torrenciales lluvias que acompañaron al huracán "Beatriz" que pasó por México en junio pasado. EFE/STR

"Rina" es ya un huracán de categoría uno y se halla 310 kilómetros al suroeste de la isla Gran Caimán y 589 kilómetros al este-sureste de Chetumal, en la península mexicana de Yucatán.

Los meteorólogos del CNH advirtieron, además, que "Rita" podría seguir fortaleciéndose durante las próximas 48 horas y convertirse mañana por la tarde en huracán de categoría mayor en la escala de Saffir Simpson, de un máximo de cinco.

Yucatán y Cuba

Se prevé que "Rina" dé un giro gradual hacia el oeste-noroeste hoy más tarde, y, según un patrón de trayectoria probable, el fenómeno meteorológico se acercaría a Yucatán para girar luego probablemente hacia el noreste en dirección a Cuba.

El huracán se encuentra a 17,1 grados norte y 83 grados oeste y se desplaza hacia el noroeste con una velocidad de traslación de 7 kilómetros por hora.

En lo que va de la temporada de huracanes en la cuenca atlántica, que comenzó el 1 de junio y finaliza el 30 de noviembre, se han formado 17 tormentas tropicales, incluida "Rina", de las que cinco se convirtieron en huracanes, tres de ellos gran intensidad.

Entre 14 y 19 tormentas

La Administración Nacional de Océanos y Atmósfera (NOAA, por su sigla en inglés) pronosticó que durante la temporada se formarán entre 14 y 19 tormentas, de las que de 7 a 10 se transformarán en huracanes.

De ellos, entre 3 y 5 podrían ser huracanes de gran intensidad, con vientos superiores a los 178 kilómetros por hora.

----------


## Luján

Tenemos un poco olvidado este hilo. Quizás porque no hay actividad ciclónica en las zonas que solemos observar.

No obstante, tenemos actividad ciclónica en el Índico. Una depresión profunda denominada Keila está a punto de entrar en la Península Arábiga, pero no durará mucho.

http://severe.worldweather.org/tc/in/index.html

----------


## Luján

A punto de terminar la temporada de huracanes en el Atlántico Norte, existe otro ciclón tropical, con categoría de Tormenta Tropical.

Se llama Sean, y está a medio camino entre Bermuda y Bahamas en rumbo a la primera. No parece que llegue a alcanzar categoría de Huracán y las predicciones no le dan ni 120 horas.

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/


Por otro lado, en el índico hay, nuevamente, actividad ciclónica. Una depresión que se dirige hacia la Península Arábiga.

----------


## Luján

continúa la actividad ciclónica en el Pacífico Este. la tormenta tropical Kenneth se aleja de las costas americanas. Con un 80% de probabilidad será huracán en 24 horas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> continúa la actividad ciclónica en el Pacífico Este. la tormenta tropical Kenneth se aleja de las costas americanas. Con un 80% de probabilidad será huracán en 24 horas.


Ya está apunto de disiparse, pero ha llegado a Cat.4, por lo que ha sido un Huracán Mayor o Gran Huracán.

----------


## Luján

> Ya está apunto de disiparse, pero ha llegado a Cat.4, por lo que ha sido un Huracán Mayor o Gran Huracán.


Entre una cosa y otra se me ha pasado el seguimiento de este bicho.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí teneis un video de imágenes satelitales de lo que ha sido esta Temporada 2011 de Huracanes y Tormentas Tropicales en el Atlántico:

----------


## Luján

Aunque nos hayamos olvidado, aún sigue habiendo actividad ciclónica. En este caso, en Filipinas. La tormenta tropical Washi.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Aunque nos hayamos olvidado, aún sigue habiendo actividad ciclónica. En este caso, en Filipinas. La tormenta tropical Washi.


Pues sí, y ha sido una de las más tragica. Ha dejado un rastro de más de 1.000 muertos y 200.000 desplazados.

----------


## Luján

La actividad ciclónica sigue en el verano austral.

Sobre Madagascar hay un ciclón impresionante.

http://www.meteo.fr/temps/domtom/La_...rte/index.html



http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/i....0635.250m.jpg

----------


## perdiguera

¡Por fin una predicción que entiendo! aunque sea en Madagascar, pero la entiendo.
Gracias Luján, menudo ojo tiene eso.

----------


## REEGE

Como dice Perdiguera, impresionante ese ojo!!!! La verdad es que debe impresionar ver pasar cerca uno de éstos...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Menudo bichaco...

----------

